# REVIEW: DARKVOICE 3322



## Godkin

In some ways, it has never been easier to buy a headphone amp: unlike years ago, there is no shortage of them on the market, with a bewildering number of different brands and designs available. This “bewildering number,” however, turns the choice of which new amp to buy into a difficult and time consuming process. 

 My choice was simplified somewhat by my preference for valve or tube amps. I do not dislike SS amps – I do not have enough experience of them to voice such a sweeping statement – but from what little I have heard I still favour the tube sound. Out of the bewildering array of amps out there, I short-listed several for consideration: the WOO AUDIO WA6; the YARLARD P100; the AUDIOTAILOR HM-1; and finally the DARKVOICE 3322. The WOO AUDIO WA6 was very tempting, but ultimately had to be rejected because of the punitive import duties and VAT charges. Equally, I had read good things about the YARLAND, but it was not available in Europe until the end of January 2009. The HM-1 was a bit of a wild-card. At the time, AUDIOTAILOR were as yet an unknown quantity, and because of this I decided to “err on the side and caution” and not buy one.

 That left the DARKVOICE 3322. Unlike the AUDIOTAILOR, DARKVOICE were very much a known quantity: over the past couple of years, I have owned both the 332 and the FIGARO, and the company has built up a considerable following on the various threads at HEAD-FI. With the right headphones – preferably high impedance designs – the 332 was a fantastic amplifier, with a very powerful and dynamic sound. And with better quality tubes onboard, the sound improved even more.

 The 3322 promised to build upon the reputation of the 332 and enhance its formidable performance even further. Technically, the 3322 resembles the 332 in some ways, but has been upgraded with higher quality components like VISHAY/RODERSTEIN output capacitors and resistors. Where it does differ is in the development of dual volume controls, like its bigger brothers the 337 and 337SE. I e-mailed DARKVOICE to ask them about specifics in the design of the 3322, but they as yet have not replied. I am not at all technically minded, but it may be assumed that the 3322 is a dual mono design.





 While, technically, it resembles its predecessor, the 3322 is strikingly different aesthetically. I know there has been some discussion about the 3322’s appearance at HEAD-FI, with opinions expressed both for and against. Personally, I like it. Whereas the 337SE can be said to represent evolution, in that it was not markedly dissimilar from the 337, the 3322 is very much revolution when compared to the 332. It is a total break with the design philosophy of the 332, and for that matter a break with DARKVOICE’s design philosophy as a whole. The alignment of the amp has been changed from a traditional “front-to-back” design to a modern looking “side-to-side one. The tube placement has been reversed, the smaller 6J1s now switched to the back and the larger 6C19 (6S19) placed at the front on either side of the transformer housing. But most striking of all is the new case, constructed from 5mm thick brushed aluminium, a welcome change from the enamelled black, rather utilitarian finish of the old amp.





 My choice had been made. Now it came down to where to purchase the amp. In terms of money, there were, surprisingly, wide variations in cost: highest of all was ANALOG METRIC at an astronomical £489 or $678. The average, excluding postage, was between £345 ($490) and £325 ($460), represented by E-BAY sellers HIGH END CASQUE and JASMINE_CHINE, although recently AUDIOPHILE CHINA reduced their price from $439 to $399 (again excluding shipping). These prices seemed high. Searching the internet, I came upon BOYIER.COM, a company who after some investigation appeared to be connected closely to DARKVOICE themselves. Better still, their prices were lower: £279 (plus £50 postage and £7 PAYPAL charges). With such a price reduction, the idea of buying the 3322 became irresistible.





 All and all, purchasing the 3322 through BOYIER was relatively straightforward. The amp – after an obligatory five day wait - arrived very quickly and in perfect condition. It was shipped in a sturdy cardboard box with nylon straps securing it along both its length and breadth. Inside, the amp was enveloped in foam protection. A US style power lead was placed on top, together with an operations manual, written in DARKVOICE’s charming but imperfect English. Unwrapped from a polythene bag, the 3322 was found to be absolutely pristine. The only defect was one of the 6C19 tubes being slightly askew. 

 In pictures, the 3322 is a very pretty amplifier. In the flesh it is even prettier: in fact it is an exceptionally pretty piece of equipment. It is smaller than I expected, but its bulk immediately impresses, weighing in at a substantial 6.0kg. Finish is simply first-rate. On the top of the amp, the holes for the two blue LEDs and the power switch are neatly countersunk, and the openings for the tube sockets and vents for the resistors are expertly chamfered. The new DARVOICE logo adorns, firstly, the top-plate, where it is rebated into the surface of the aluminium, and, secondly, the transformer housing, where it is crafted in matt black and glossy chrome. 









 Predictably, the tubes supplied with the 3322 are Chinese in origin, bearing the SHUGUANG stamp, and dating from 1978 to 1981. As with the 332, the tube compliment comprises 2x6J1s and 2x6C19s. The advantages of this are obvious: it means that those who already own a 332 can easily switch to the new amp without having to invest in alternative tubes. It also means that those who buy the 3322 can access the lengthy thread on the 332 and the “wisdom” contained there. Equivalents for the 6J1 are plentiful and relatively cheap. European equivalents include the EF95, M8100 and CV4010. US versions are the 6AK5 (add a W for better quality versions), the 5654 (add W or SQ for special quality types), the 403A and 403B. Replacements for the 6C19, or 6S19, are limited, though no less hard to acquire. Apart from the Chinese manufacturers, two Russian factories produced the 6S19 tube during the 1960s, 1970s and 1980s: SVETLANA and ULYANOVSK. Two versions of the tube were made: the 6S19P and the higher grade or “ruggedised” 6S19P-B. Both can be bought, again relatively cheaply, on E-BAY.

 The source equipment used to review the 3322 were a MUSICAL FIDELITY A3.5, MUSICAL FIDELITY X-DAC V3 (modded) and CORE AUDIO 6BC4 tube buffer. VALAB solid core silver interconnects were used to hook it all together. Headphones used were SENNHEISER HD650s and BEYERDYNAMIC DT880s (2005), both high impedance designs at 300ohms and 250 ohms respectively. The following review, therefore, comes with an important caveat: it applies only to the headphones used and does not extend to low impedance types, which have normally not sounded as good as those with higher impedances.

 First impressions of the sound were disappointing: the amp sounded muddled and congested, and the top-end betrayed an almost ear-splitting degree of sharpness. But the fault was mine and not the amps: t is always a mistake to listen to any audio equipment without an extensive burn in period. More positively, the 3322 was silent, totally free from hum. After around 30hrs or so, the sound started to smooth out and open up. Things became more promising and my disappointment began to evaporate. 





 The first attribute I noticed was the bass performance: it was not that it was significantly deeper than the 332, but just more defined and articulate. Through both the HD650s and DT880s, whole bass lines emerged that I had never heard before, in music I knew very well, and used regularly to test the virtues and vices of any new equipment. 

 The sound continued to improve as time passed. But learning from earlier impetuousness, I decided to leave any final conclusions until at least 100hrs. Bass performance remained impressive. Thankfully, the treble lost much of its sharpness, in fact by around the 100hrs mark it had integrated into the other elements that make-up the sound. The treble is by no means aggressive, but it is extended and detailed. The balance is just about perfect. 

 But the most impressive facet of the 3322’s sound is the soundstaging. It is simply more spacious when compared to the 332, especially its width and depth. It is almost holographic in its presentation, especially with the HD650s. Vocals are planted very much centre stage, while the instruments float around them, each individually portrayed, some forward others recessed, in a representation that is, at times, uncannily realistic. Dare I say it, the 332 sounds rather “flat” beside the 3322.

 The mids in the 3322 are also a strong point: it brims with detail, some of which were new, while others were reproduced in a more realistic fashion. All and all, excellent.

 The weak link in the 3322’s chain, the chink in its armour, are the Chinese 6J1 and 6C19 tubes. I am not great fan of them, but to tell the truth they are not too bad: they are not good either, but they could be lived with. Replacing them, however, is vital if the full potential of the 3322 is to be unleashed. I installed a pair of AEG/SIEMENS 6AK5Ws and a pair of SVETLANA 6S19P-Bs, both of which are fully burned in.

 In relation to build quality, it is to be noted here that the tube sockets have been improved upon. On the 332, the sockets, especially those for the 6S19s, were of poor quality, with the result that they gripped the pins of the tube very loosely. These sockets have been upgraded to what look like ceramic types; needless to say, they grip the tube tightly and securely. 





 With the 6AK5W/6S19P-B combo onboard the sound improves. What is immediately apparent is what can only be called the “body” of the sound: in comparison it has lost a certain degree of thinness, no doubt due to the Chinese tubes, and everything seems more fleshed out and delineated. These are only preliminary experiments, but the 332 - and for that matter the 336i and 337 - responded well to tube rolling. The 3322 appears to follow in that tradition.





 What DARKVOICE set out to achieve with the 3322 is an amplifier that took all the strengths of the 332 and improved upon them. I think they have done it. When I listen to the 3322 all the predecessors sonic characteristics are present – the power, the dynamism, the finesse – but it has all been improved upon, and improved upon in a noticeable way. It is not a “night and day” improvement, the 332 was too good a foundation for that degree of difference, but it is an audible improvement in every area of the sound that pushes the performance of the 3322 onto another level. Whether it is worth the extra money – in my case a considerable £79 – only the individual can decide. A considerable sum of extra cash for a noticeable improvement in sound quality? I think that is a good trade off. For me, the 3322 is worth the every penny, and I can give it my full recommendation.


----------



## paara

Thanks for the review
 Very nice
boyier <--- Do they have a english site as well?


----------



## QQQ

Thank you for great review Godkin!
 Maybe some internal shots, if it's not a big hassle...


----------



## tk3

Nice pictures.


----------



## Vandal

Godkin, first of all thanks for promising and delivering. Secondly I really like the writing style - its very imformative, yet simple and you've peppered the writeup with pics - eye candy is always fun, and its involving. Thirdly, great photography skills.

 Fourthly, I was hoping you'd say the treble extends nicely and isn't rounded off; I like the highs to be a little more discernable and you did just that.

 Neat review - I was waiting for it!

 ^^I don't think its dual mono, else DV would have surely advertised it. The 337/337SE has that written all over the front, this doesn't. Waiting for you to post their reply...


----------



## omegaman

Don't do this to me Godkin !!!! I was happy with my 332, now you have got the cogs turning again. Upgraditus is setting in.

 Nice review. The price you paid for yours is about the same as I paid for my 332, if I remember correctly. Maybe due to exchange rates etc but the price seems like a good one to me.


----------



## daleda@sbcglobal

Thanks for the review - I concur! I got mine the other day from Jasmine (who I had purchased my 337 from in early 08) - replaced the tubes with Mullard M8100 and Svetlana 6C19P-V's and it is all the things you point out. I never warmed to the DV337 - it was probably the tube's it used - so I sold it. I'm keeping the 3322. The truly big surprise is it drives my Denon AH-D5000's with ease - best they've sounded (the other cans I use are the Senn HD600's and they sound very fine as well) - mine is still burning in but I'm pretty surprised by this little guy - a keeper!


----------



## mr.khali

Looks very nice! What are the measurements as it is hard to tell by the pics?


----------



## Godkin

Thanks, guys. This is my first full length review so your support is very much appreciated. Vandal, sorry it took so long and thanks for your comments. I don't know if the amp is dual mono or not, and I kept changing that part of the review, but hopefully DARKVOICE will get back to me. Deleda, good to see another owner out there, and surpirse, surprise, it works with low impedance headphones. Great.


----------



## rurika

Thanks, Godkin.

 Nice review.


----------



## cswann1

Congrats on your purchase and the very nice review. How about a back panel pic?


----------



## musicmind

Very nicely written review Godkin with lovely pictures to boot. 
 The fact that you were able to give comparisons with the previous DV332 were particularly useful and I'm glad that DV have improved upon their already good DV332.
 Thanks for taking the time to give us your impressions. Happy listening


----------



## alvin sawdust

Informative review Godkin,seems like a lot of amp for the money.Shame the 337 hasn't got the same style aluminium casework.


----------



## mbd2884

Nice review and great pictures! You got yourself a real beauty there!


----------



## krmathis

Great pictures, and nice review.
 Thanks!


----------



## jc9394

thanks for the review


----------



## scootermafia

Nice amp, just be careful with that on switch on the top of it. Since it appears to be identical to the one on the front of my 336SE which broke, just be warned that it breaks easily. I'd maybe use a power strip or switched power conditioner or something to turn it on, myself. My 336SE - I simply bypassed the switch and put the wires together so they were always on.


----------



## Vandal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice amp, just be careful with that on switch on the top of it. Since it appears to be identical to the one on the front of my 336SE which broke, just be warned that it breaks easily. I'd maybe use a power strip or switched power conditioner or something to turn it on, myself. My 336SE - I simply bypassed the switch and put the wires together so they were always on._

 

Is that dangerous?
 ^Yep, very nice review godkin, what I'm interested in is does this amp have many tube rolling options? What are the availability of its tubes? When you say tubes manufactured in the 60's and 70's does that mean that stocks could run out?

 I have a couple of extra tubes with my micro tube, but if I get the 3322 should I be worried?


----------



## Godkin

The 3322 is limited in respect to the 6S19 tubes. As I pointed out in the review, there is really only two options in relation to manufacturers and tube types: the 6S19P and the better quality or ruggedised 6S19P-B made by either SVETLANA or ULYANOVSK. With any NOS tube there is finite supply, and sometime in the future that supply will be exhausted. But the Russians made literally millions of these things for their military. Allied to the fact that the 6S19P is not widely used in audio applications means that there are no fears that supplies will run out in the near future.

 With respect to the smaller, signal tubes, the 6J1, there are many versions to choose from, including fantastic sounding western equivalents from the likes of MULLARD, BRIMAR, SIEMENS, TELEFUNKEN, SYLVANIA, RCA, GENERAL ELECTRIC, WESTERN ELECTRIC, TUNG-SOL, RAYTHEON, etc. European versions include: EF95, M8100 and CV4010, while in the US the tubes were made under the numbers 6AK5, 6AK5W, 5654, 403A, 403B, etc. As to whether supplies will run out, the above arguement pretty much applies.


----------



## apatN

Thanks for a great review. Must be a wonderful amp!


----------



## Vandal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The 3322 is limited in respect to the 6S19 tubes. As I pointed out in the review, there is really only two options in relation to manufacturers and tube types: the 6S19P and the better quality or ruggedised 6S19P-B made by either SVETLANA or ULYANOVSK. With any NOS tube there is finite supply, and sometime in the future that supply will be exhausted. But the Russians made literally millions of these things for their military. Allied to the fact that the 6S19P is not widely used in audio applications means that there are no fears that supplies will run out in the near future.

 With respect to the smaller, signal tubes, the 6J1, there are many versions to choose from, including fantastic sounding western equivalents from the likes of MULLARD, BRIMAR, SIEMENS, TELEFUNKEN, SYLVANIA, RCA, GENERAL ELECTRIC, WESTERN ELECTRIC, TUNG-SOL, RAYTHEON, etc. European versions include: EF95, M8100 and CV4010, while in the US the tubes were made under the numbers 6AK5, 6AK5W, 5654, 403A, 403B, etc. As to whether supplies will run out, the above arguement pretty much applies._

 

I know very little about the different tubes in an amp. What is a NOS tube?A driver tube? Power tube? Signal tube?
 Thanks


----------



## BigTony

NOS tube refers to 'New Old Stock' i.e. a brand new tube thats not been used, but maufactured in the days tubes were popular. There are millions of tubes that have never been plugged in, just waiting for the chance!


----------



## Godkin

See Bigtony's entry above.


----------



## jc9394

Godkin, what tube you are using now and have the best synergy with HD600/650?


----------



## daleda@sbcglobal

I have found the Mullard M8100 and the WE 403B to be as described above - I use them both (with the Senn HD600 and Denon AH-D5000's). I am truly impressed with this little gem of an amp - the clarity and sound stage are amazing and the treble is extended and sweet (but not overly so) - DV is on to something!


----------



## shampoosuicide

What are power tubes, driver tubes, and signal tubes? What is the purpose/difference between each? For eg., on in the 3322, which kind of tube is say, the 6S19P, and which is the M8100? Which alters the SQ of the amp more?


----------



## Edi

After reading this, it makes me want to upgrade from the 332 to the 3322... lol


----------



## Godkin

JC9384, to tell you the truth I haven't heard a bad tube combo in the 3322. But you're right some sound better than others. The WE 403B is one of my favourites with the HD650s, neutral sounding with superb clarity and openess. The M8100, a higher quality version of the EF95, gives you the openness and a degree of the clarity but adds more powerful bass and tube lushness. At the moment I am trying the AEG/SIEMENS 6AK5Ws, again a quite neutral sounding tube, with the SVETLANA 6S19P-Bs. Sound really good.


 The 6S19Ps are the power tubes or power triodes: they simply rectify the power supply. The more stable the power supply the better the sound will be. The signal or driver tubes, the 6J1s, amplify the sound signal itself. They are the more important of the two and improve the sound the most.


----------



## anadin

Congratulations Godkin on a great review.


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_JC9384, to tell you the truth I haven't heard a bad tube combo in the 3322. But you're right some sound better than others. The WE 403B is one of my favourites with the HD650s, neutral sounding with superb clarity and openess. The M8100, a higher quality version of the EF95, gives you the openness and a degree of the clarity but adds more powerful bass and tube lushness. At the moment I am trying the AEG/SIEMENS 6AK5Ws, again a quite neutral sounding tube, with the SVETLANA 6S19P-Bs. Sound really good.


 The 6S19Ps are the power tubes or power triodes: they simply rectify the power supply. The more stable the power supply the better the sound will be. The signal or driver tubes, the 6J1s, amplify the sound signal itself. They are the more important of the two and improve the sound the most._

 

Thanks, now just need to fund this badboy...


----------



## Dutchess of York

Would it be fair to say the 3322 would be a 'night and day' upgrade from a 336i? Im looking to step up my dynamic rig, and have been very happy with my 336/hd650 combo so far.


----------



## Dutchess of York

also, could someone explain the two dials on the face plate.

 thanks


----------



## daleda@sbcglobal

Volume L - Volume R (comes in very handy - seems it would be a pain - but it is the opposite IMO)! The rear is copper RCA's with Input set and Output set.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

That's was both fun and informative to read...the pics are equally nice...great job Godkin.


 Peete.


----------



## musicmind

Godkin, the DV332 was commented as running quite hot. How does the DV3322 fare with heat related issues so far? 

 Thanks in advance


----------



## Godkin

The 3322 does not run as hot as the 332. It is better ventilated: the power resistors have their own vents on the top panel and vents run along both sides.


----------



## musicmind

Thanks Godkin


----------



## scytheavatar

Any comparision between the DV3322 and DV337?


----------



## Oublie

Nice review as always Godkin, i enjoyed your previous review of the 336. I looked into getting one of the 3322's a while back before the electrostatic bug got me. The black version is beautiful. btw its about time we had a Norn Iron headfi meet


----------



## Godkin

Couldn't agree more, Oublie. Head-Fi members of Norn Iron unite.


----------



## blast8180

I've recently acquired a 3322, I'm in the process of burning it in. (Un?)fortunately, this is my first headphone amp so cross comparisons between headphone amps are not in my ballpark. I'll post some impressions on them in a week or so after I finish moving. 

 If there is interest I can do some cross comparisons with some AVR's headphone amp sections. Yamaha RX-V592, RX-V663, RX-V863. The latter two should be the same exact thing for the headphone section, so it will most likely be just the first two.


----------



## musicmind

Blast8180, congrats on the amp and I hope you enjoy it. 

 Even if you don't have another dedicated headphone amp to compare to, I'm sure many people would be interested to hear your experience with the amp and how you rate its build quality and sound. Look forward to your impressions


----------



## musako6

o man...congrats on the 3322...it looks so good......! Now only if I could get my hands on its lil brother the 332


----------



## Godkin

Welcome along, Blast8180.


----------



## unlimited

thanks for the reviem.


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *musako6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_o man...congrats on the 3322...it looks so good......! Now only if I could get my hands on its lil brother the 332
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

There's a great one in the For Sale forum - grab it before its gone!!!


----------



## ogygia

3322 works great with my k701 and k702. It gives out very detail, solid, enough base with 702 for me but 701. After 50hours run in, K702 sound with 3322 is great in musical instrument and voice. HD650 is waiting for run in but is sound very very detail already... If going to compare HD650 and K701, I think HD650 is a realistic painting with a few enhancing saturation; k702 is a impressionism painting but detail enough for sure...

 Mod 3322 with WBT 0244 will have more detail and solid base! since the original one start to change color before....Power plug changed as well with rhodium plated furutech, sound more "elastic".


----------



## Godkin

Thanks, Ogygia. Good to hear the 3322 sounds good with lower impedance headphones.


----------



## Vargtass

Thanks for a great review, I want this amp more than ever now. 
 One question, though. Anyone here running this amp or any other tube-amp in this pricerange with a pair of Grado RS1? As I understand these have lower impedance than both the akg 701 / senn 650, and Im very interested in what others report the sound to be like. Im basically looking for that overwhelming and big soundstage but with good punch and detail. I`m not at all experienced in this, though, so I could be way off with the grados for that purpose.


----------



## alexboo12

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ogygia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ If going to compare HD650 and K701, I think HD650 is a realistic painting with a few enhancing saturation; k702 is a impressionism painting but detail enough for sure_

 

Hey,
 That is pretty good analogy


----------



## Vandal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *alexboo12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey,
 That is pretty good analogy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, I was about to say the very same thing. Poetic...


----------



## deathg0d

i got a quick question, i just acquire the 3322 but it seem kinda weird to me, the left and right volume seem unbalance
 meaning if i set for example 9 o'clock on the right, my left needs to be 3 o'clock to sound balance?
 futhermore, it seem that my left channel seem to be more louder at max volume while my right channel sound almost from 12 o'clock onward, something wrong with the amp?
 prompt reply will be very much appreciate so i could revet back to the seller as he claims it alright and normal


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *deathg0d* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i got a quick question, i just acquire the 3322 but it seem kinda weird to me, the left and right volume seem unbalance
 meaning if i set for example 9 o'clock on the right, my left needs to be 3 o'clock to sound balance?
 futhermore, it seem that my left channel seem to be more louder at max volume while my right channel sound almost from 12 o'clock onward, something wrong with the amp?
 prompt reply will be very much appreciate so i could revet back to the seller as he claims it alright and normal_

 

Have you checked the connection of your phones in the phone jack? 

 Sometimes, a poor connection in the phone jack can create such an imbalance. You might try moving the plug around in the jack, rotating it, etc. to see if that resolves the imbalance. 

 You may also want to check your RCA input connections, as well as your tube connections.

 I wouldn't think that much imbalance between channels would be normal. I'm sure other DV3322 owners would have reported such a significant imbalance, if they experienced the same thing - and they haven't.

 But... some of the engineers may have some better ideas of what might cause such an imbalance.


----------



## Godkin

Big imbalance there, DeathgOd. Definately not normal. Could be a headphone jack problem, but could also be a tube not working properly on one side. Have you tried any other tubes to see if that's the problem?


----------



## Feather225

it looks amazing~for the price...


----------



## deathg0d

connecting it up through my imod>vcap tftf>DV 3322>K702 i was slap in the face with the following problem

 1. huge channel imbalance on k702. the left channel can only produce like about 50% of right channel volume at max means to say, i turn left channel vol knob to max it only sound like right channel vol set at 12 o'clock

 2. need to listen at very high vol and the bass is not even punchy though its there

 so i initially suspected that the dv322 is faulty, so i plug in my ue 11 instead and found no problems at all and the vol knob are totally in sync left and right not going over more then 9 o'clock position

 and so again i suspected it must be k702 faulty thus i put it into my larocco pr ii and match the left/right sound several times and found they are perfectly alright and sound image are totally in center.

 hope i dont annoy anyone with my noobest questions of the year =(


----------



## ogygia

Just bought one more Flash, let take some photo!
 Nikon SB900+SB800


 Yeah...I left some screw sockets alone...










 RCA input was changed to WBT0201, furutech for power




















 It seems really hot inside















 TFK


----------



## daleda@sbcglobal

Thats quite an imbalance between channels - mine are almost the same (and never much above 9:00) - mine sounds marvelous with either lower (Denon AH-D5000's) or higher (Senn HD 600's) - huge sound stage, stunning clarity, tight bass, and extended sweet top end - what more could you ask for? Seems hard to beat at this price point.


----------



## deathg0d

does your dv3322 run too hot to touch after like 1+ hour?


----------



## Clok

How wide is this amp?


----------



## Godkin

Width: 27cm.


----------



## Clok

Thanks.

 Btw, it would be nice get this amp with shiny black color.


----------



## Koolpsych

Thanks Godkin for your great review! Just today I took the plunge and purchased a DV3322 from boyier so hopefully it should ship out soon.


----------



## deathg0d

is it worth to mod the caps within dv3322 to something better like mundorf and which are those caps that can be modded? anyone?


----------



## Koolpsych

I've decided to purchase some tubes beforehand for the DV3322 and settled on the SVETLANA 6S19P-B and WE 403B for my first tube rolling experience. However I am really confused on where to buy these tubes, I've searched several tube sites but no luck, are these rarer tubes? I checked ebay and found the SVETLANA 6S19P-V, but would this be of lower or higher quality than the 6S19P-B?


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Koolpsych* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've decided to purchase some tubes beforehand for the DV3322 and settled on the SVETLANA 6S19P-B and WE 403B for my first tube rolling experience. However I am really confused on where to buy these tubes, I've searched several tube sites but no luck, are these rarer tubes? I checked ebay and found the SVETLANA 6S19P-V, but would this be of lower or higher quality than the 6S19P-B?_

 

They're the same... the V is a B in Russian Cyrillic characters.

 They are hard to find. Just do a few internet searches for each tube... and see what you find. Or start emailing every tube vendor you can find.

 I preferred the Svetlana 6S19P-V(B) and the TungSol 6AK5 / EF95 / 5654, or the Ulynovsk 6S19-V(B) and the Mullard M8100 / EF95 - both of these are superb combos. The Sylvania 6AK5 / 5654 is also good - lots of air, clarity and detail.


----------



## mr.khali

Any more impressions, guys? Especially would like to hear from more people using this amp with low impedance cans.


----------



## Oskari

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gradofan2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They're the same... the V is a B in Russian Cyrillic characters._

 

True. It is unfortunate that there is so much confusion around. The 6С19П-В should either be called 6С19П-В, or transliterated to 6S19P-V.


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oskari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_True. It is unfortunate that there is so much confusion around. The 6С19П-В should either be called 6С19П-В, or transliterated to 6S19P-V._

 

Good clarification... of the Cyrillic to English translation


----------



## Godkin

Welcome to the club, Koolpsych, and a good choice of tubes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I suppose modding the 3322 is always a possibility. But in reality the 3322 is, technically, a modded 332 put in a VERY pretty case. The output caps could be changed, but the 6 VISHAY 10uF caps are excellent quality - better than the SCR/SOLENs in the 332 - and so any improvement would be small. With lower impedance headphones, there be a case for modding, upping the capacitance by fitting audio grade electrolytics. But then would they sound better than a film cap?


----------



## tatum

I got my 3322 about a week ago. Took your recommendation and bought it from Boyier. He's very helpful and responsive. Now I'm waiting for Mullard CV4010 and Ulyanovsk 6S19P-V to arrive. I'm now so happy with the sound. It's really a perfect match for my HD650.

 Thanks again.


----------



## Koolpsych

Yay my Darkvoice 3322 just came in today from boyier! I have a Svetlana 6S19P-B and Western Electric 403b combo but am going to burn in using stock tubes. Unfortunately all I have is my HD650's for higher end phones but I can plug in my HD280 pros and see how it sounds for low impedance. Oh and thanks Gradofan2 for clearing up the russian cyrillic mystery for me


----------



## Godkin

Welcome along, Tatum. Glad you like the sound. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good to see your 3322 arrived safely, Koolpsych. Let it burn in for at least 50 hrs and see what you think.

 Concerning low impedance headphones, I think Deleda tried the Denon AH-D5000's and was very impressed.


----------



## Koolpsych

Around 25 hours of burn in now and I'm still using stock tubes. The harshness of the upper range has gone away and I've noticed A LOT more clarity in the sound (Note: this may also be from the fact that my HD650s are also burning in with the amp so this could be a combination of both burning in). I'm going to let the amp burn in a little more before I put in the NOS tubes and reach my final verdict.


----------



## allezz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *deathg0d* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does your dv3322 run too hot to touch after like 1+ hour?_

 

yes that's normal, can't touch with finger for more than 2-4 seconds before it's burning(not the volume knobs or switch, they only get lukewarm).


----------



## allezz

I found mine opened up an amazing ammount with stock tubes somewhere between 70-90 hours randomly, was quite a surprise and jump in change.

 Does anyone know if keeping the black spring protective casing tops on the back tubes make any difference in sound quality/distortion, perhaps helping with microphonics or would it be better to leave them off to help with heat dissipation?


----------



## Godkin

I found they make no change to the sound of the amp at all. Personally, I remove them, then fit a good set of tube dampers.


----------



## Koolpsych

I noticed some sharpie pen on my tubes, from the seller noting matched pairs. Do you think that the sharpie ink poses a problem to the tubes and should I wipe it off, or is it not a really big deal.


----------



## PascalT

God damn that's a good looking amp. Sexy.


----------



## Godkin

I wouldn't worry about it, Koolpsych. If it's not affecting the sound quality, just leave it alone.


----------



## datura647

Sweet looking amp! I really want this for my HD650...


----------



## deathg0d

can dv3322 be use as a preamp?


----------



## Koolpsych

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *deathg0d* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_can dv3322 be use as a preamp?_

 

Yes as far as I know the darkvoice 3322 can be used as a preamp through rca outputs, although as to the quality of the darkvoice as a preamp, I have not heard very many ecstatic reviews.


----------



## deathg0d

i have tried and i can brieftly say that it is nice. the bass extension goes very deep. preamp thru with larocco pr ii my k702 sings more smoothly.


----------



## anadin

How do you think the Ultrasone Pro 900 would fare on this amp.


----------



## GWorlDofSPACE

Please post more reviews!!!!! I am really interested in this amp!!! How does it compare whit 336,337 etc. ?


----------



## GWorlDofSPACE

I have AKG K701!!!!


----------



## hanius

Thank you, Nice review!


----------



## Godkin

The 3322 sits somewhere in between the 336SE and 337SE. The 337SE is DV's flagship amp, but the 3322, like its predecessor the 332, is a "little 337" and gives you 90% of the sound for about half the price.

 The 3322 is a superb amp. I'm listening to Holst's "The Planets" and the scale of the sound, the soundstaging and drive, is simply first-rate.


----------



## brokensound

Ohh dear. This has me drooling. My DV332 may be going up for sale soon.


----------



## Godkin

Resisting temptation is over-rated. Give way to the temptation.


----------



## brokensound

Anyone compared this to the DV 337 yet? It seems a used 337 is as expensive as a new 3322.


----------



## Godkin

No comparisons as yet. The old 332 gave you about 90% of the sound quality of the 337, and that came from people who had heard both. 

 The 3322 is better than the 3322, so maybe that percentage is up tp 95%. The only problem is that DV have released the 337SE. So perhaps that takes us back to how things were: the 3322 offers you 90% of the sound quality of the 337SE.


----------



## xodeuce

A couple of people have mentioned the dual volume knobs saying it's no big deal. Can anyone else weigh in on this? Do you use a dB meter and mark where they're the same, or is it easy enough to just do it "by ear" while you're listening?


----------



## deathg0d

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xodeuce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A couple of people have mentioned the dual volume knobs saying it's no big deal. Can anyone else weigh in on this? Do you use a dB meter and mark where they're the same, or is it easy enough to just do it "by ear" while you're listening?_

 

well as long as the imbalance is not too big, i previously got a set that the imbalance was up to 50% differences and i totally was unable to accept it and got an exchange.


----------



## Godkin

I thought it might of been a problem, but it's not. Just set the mark on each volume knob to the same position and enjoy.


----------



## GWorlDofSPACE

Hey guys.
 Today I ordered one! 
 I hope will be good one. Under the shell the amp is looking dam good! Hope 
 it will sound as good. 
 I will now order some lamps! Which combination has a good analytical, dynamic, clear, charming sound? What would you suggest?


----------



## GWorlDofSPACE

I am wondering why in this forum there is not much more comments on this wonderful peace.


----------



## Godkin

Hi, good to hear another 3322 owner has entered the world. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The sound you want could be achieved by the use of 403Bs (small, signal tubes) and SVETLANA 6S19P-Bs (large, power rectifying tubes). The 403Bs will give you the clarity and dynamism, while the SVETLANAs will add richness, expansiveness and a touch of warmth.


----------



## GWorlDofSPACE

The 403Bs are hard to get! The price is also pretty! Where should I buy them? I am from EU! I mean where is the best place to buy good tested tubes?


----------



## Godkin

To tell you the truth, I 've bought nearly all my tubes off E-Bay, including the 403Bs. Another good way is to buy off other 332 or 3322 owners.


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

Thanks ever so much on the review.

 I saw this while peeking around the Head-Direct site for $hi%s and giggles and then I started peeking at amps of course and looking for ones that could power some 600 ohm Beyerdynamics that I am contemplating.

 Then this thing looks kinda FAB. So I look it up on head-fi and come across your glowing review!

 gah. Thing is, I JUST yesterday decided to pursue getting or choosing the iBasso D10 Cobra opamp rollable optical AMP/DAC and obtaining an iRiver iHP120 or 140 with 32GB CF or SDHC card... because its the only FLAC capable player with an optical out.

 Ah well, this Darkvoice LOOKS Fantastic, and it seems like it will sound wonderful...

 HOW do tube amps work? I'm UNINITIATED. I don't understand A THING about them... I know they are analog, electricity vibrates a filament blah blah i remeber that from electronics class and thats ALL.

 SO what's with the 2 knobs one left, one right? what do they do?... What is the deal with tube rolling, and what are the good tubes to put in this amp??

 Please be nice! ;-D


----------



## Godkin

You're right, the 3322 does sound fantastic, and it excels with high impedance cans like the Beyers (I own the DT880s) .

 The 3322 uses two 6J1s, a pentode, and two 6C19s, a triode. These are the stock Chinese tubes and, to tell you the truth, they don't sound very good. The first thing any DARKVOICE owners does is to get shot of the stock tubes and replace them with a good quality US or European version: the 6AK5W, 5654, 403B, M8100 or CV4010. These tubes are fundamental to the sound reproduction as they amplify the signal itself.

 The larger of these tubes are the 6C19s. No direct Western equivalent, so 3322 owners have to use Soviet 6S19Ps, made by the SVETLANA and ULYANOVSK factories. Excellent tubes, but aren't as crucial to the sound: they are power rectifying tubes which basically stabilise the power supply.

 Almost forgot: two volume controls, one for left and right channels.


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You're right, the 3322 does sound fantastic, and it excels with high impedance cans like the Beyers (I own the DT880s) .

 The 3322 uses two 6J1s, a pentode, and two 6C19s, a triode. These are the stock Chinese tubes and, to tell you the truth, they don't sound very good. The first thing any DARKVOICE owners does is to get shot of the stock tubes and replace them with a good quality US or European version: the 6AK5W, 5654, 403B, M8100 or CV4010. These tubes are fundamental to the sound reproduction as they amplify the signal itself.

 The larger of these tubes are the 6C19s. No direct Western equivalent, so 3322 owners have to use Soviet 6S19Ps, made by the SVETLANA and ULYANOVSK factories. Excellent tubes, but aren't as crucial to the sound: they are power rectifying tubes which basically stabilise the power supply.

 Almost forgot: two volume controls, one for left and right channels._

 

WHY a volume control for each channel??? Why Why Why? can they be ganged? that will be irritating... *sigh* however its a beautiful amp... ooh i don't know. that will really really irritate me. Does Darkvoice have a similar model without the dual volume thingy?


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

I did see a rather attractive 336Classic... but its not as nice by a mile. So I will just have to put up with the quirk for the pretty i suppose...


----------



## freakydrew

/\/\was there a thread on that amp that suddenly disappeared? nice pics and all? I can't seem to find anymore?


----------



## Godkin

The dual volume controls are a gimmick, I suppose. But it's not a big problem to match the level of the two controls.


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The dual volume controls are a gimmick, I suppose. But it's not a big problem to match the level of the two controls._

 

Well Godkin, It sure is gorgeos physically as the pics I will throw link to in a sec will prove for the others, gut let me jokingly ask you this: does the sonic and musicality performance of this stunningly laid out and lourvely (read : lovely with slurred from a punch drunk affectation) machined bodice overcome any possible inconvenience of the seperate volume on the Left-Right channels? 

 Aslo do they easily sync to each other in practice? Meaning what is the friction/tension of them? great? medium? moderate? low? slight? fluid? feather-light?? very curious now. certainly they don't look stepped, which would be ideal. then you could have click stops work in your favour. Oh well. Looking forward to your response!

 Thanks!

 Let there be pix! :







http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/new...ml#post4840169

 And the link to the sweet sweet set of pics by DaMnEd... !!!

 Really cool images!!

 Can't wait till next year!


----------



## spookygonk

You could set levels then stretch a large elastic band around both volume knobs, so when you adjust the volume, both channesl would change at the same time.


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You could set levels then stretch a large elastic band around both volume knobs, so when you adjust the volume, both channesl would change at the same time._

 

That's a cute trick! I wonder if it would work in real life?? HUH. LOL!


----------



## deathg0d

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FLACvest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well Godkin, It sure is gorgeos physically as the pics I will throw link to in a sec will prove for the others, gut let me jokingly ask you this: does the sonic and musicality performance of this stunningly laid out and lourvely (read : lovely with slurred from a punch drunk affectation) machined bodice overcome any possible inconvenience of the seperate volume on the Left-Right channels? 

 Aslo do they easily sync to each other in practice? Meaning what is the friction/tension of them? great? medium? moderate? low? slight? fluid? feather-light?? very curious now. certainly they don't look stepped, which would be ideal. then you could have click stops work in your favour. Oh well. Looking forward to your response!

 Thanks!

 Let there be pix! :






http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/new...ml#post4840169

 And the link to the sweet sweet set of pics by DaMnEd... !!!

 Really cool images!!

 Can't wait till next year!_

 

i dont find having 2 knobs any problem in balancing the volume on left and right. and no offense please but i feel you are asking a very no sense question.


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

I was just really really shocked by the whole idea of seperate channel volume controls. That's all. I suppose by your reaction, I realize I will get used to it QUICK!! Thats encouraging! 

 Now as for something constructive... what can you tell us uninititates about tube amps? what about these tubes you are running? what are their audio characteristics?? If you know of a better thread to refer to please post links. Thank You so much!


----------



## Godkin

Yes, the sound of this amp does overcome, and overcome easily, any possible inconvience with the dual volume controls. Inconvience is far too strong a word actually. There's no inconvience at all, just the reality of a great amp with two volume controls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I mentioned in my initial review, and on Page 7, about the tubes: but basically the 3322 uses, in its stock form, 2X6J1s and 2X6C19s, all of Chinese origin. But these tubes, while OK, are far from brilliant or exceptional. So whip them out and replace them with a high quality US or European equivalent. The western versions of the 6J1 are 6AK5, 6AK5W, 5654, 403A, 403B, EF95, M8100 and CV4010, all made by various manufacturers. With the 6C19 (or 6S19 in English) you are limited to Soviet made tubes: 6S19P and better quality 6S19P-B, made by SVETLANA and ULYANOVSK. Both excellent tubes, but sonically slightly different in presentation: the SVETLANA is marginally richer and warmer. 

 For further info, it's always good to consult to the 332 thread. Lots of good stuff as the 3322 is an upgraded version of 332 and uses the same tubes.


----------



## AS1

I've got a DV336 and HD650 since a few years which I'm quite happy with, certainly after tube rolling, but I do sometimes hear the dreaded veil.
 Recently I started thinking about getting some expensive tubes to get the most out of my DV336. That is one approach, but a dangerous one. What if one of those tubes dies on me. That would suck.
 So I realised there's another approach: why don't I upgrade my amp.
 Duh you say, but I don't like to upgrade often so until now it wasn't really an option although I can easily afford it.

 I found the new DV3322 and I must say, it looks really nice and looking at your comments I quickly realised I was done searching.
 I placed an ad for a used one.


----------



## Godkin

Hope you find one, AS1.


----------



## AS1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hope you find one, AS1._

 

Yeah. It might be a long shot trying to find a used one so soon...


----------



## GWorlDofSPACE

I have one for about two weeks now. The sound is just amazing. After burn in of maybe 70-80 hours I replaced the really **** chines tubes whit two 6s19p-b ulynovsk and two cv4010 tubes. This amp really has a soul, every music I play is more realistic, more alive.
 The soundstage is big and the bass deeep and articular. But the biggest attribute in my opinion is the dynamic of sound. Whit my AKG K701 I am listening all my music on 8.30 o clock volume and I can notice every detail of music played. I love it. I never taught a chines tube amp would sound so delicate.
 I future I have a lot of tubes to experiment whit, but for now I like this signature.

 For owners of low impedance headphones I fully recommend it. 

 I have just noticed the upper plate is getting very hot. I mean I know this is a tube amp, but is this normal?


----------



## AS1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GWorlDofSPACE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have just noticed the upper plate is getting very hot. I mean I know this is a tube amp, but is this normal?_

 

what's your voltage?


----------



## GWorlDofSPACE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AS1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what's your voltage?_

 

We in Europe have 240V !

 Why is your amp not getting hot?


----------



## Godkin

Already answered this in a PM, Marko, but for other potential owners out there, the 3322 does get hot. In my experience of DV amps and tube amps generally, they all get hot - the 332 got extremely hot. The only exception was the AUDIOTAILOR HM-1 which remains remarkably cool.


----------



## GWorlDofSPACE

Godkin.
 did you tried some new tubes configuration? I think I saw a picture of 3322 in
 production whit same sort of blue electrolitic caps ! What about that?


----------



## AS1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GWorlDofSPACE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We in Europe have 240V !

 Why is your amp not getting hot?_

 

The transformer housing on my 336i gets very warm. I can barely touch it.
 I've measured 230V.


----------



## GWorlDofSPACE

I switched the tubes today to two svetlanas and two 6AKW5-W ! They have 10 hours of
 burn in and I must say I first impressions are positive. Whit jazz music I would say its sounding fantastic. So organic and warm. I am also experiencing that whit amp I really bought what I was looking for. Hey guys what tube combination did you had or have that sounded most organic and warm?


----------



## Koolpsych

Hey I'm looking to possibly purchase another pair of headphones to experiance new sounds. Anyone have any recommendations for headphones to pair with the Darkvoice 3322 other than the HD650's?


----------



## GWorlDofSPACE

I have the 701 and sounds fantastic... So detailed and dynamic...)


----------



## Godkin

Beyerdynamic DT880s.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Organic and warm has MULLARD written all over it: the M8100 or EF95s are good. The SVETLANA is the perfect tube - richer than the ULYANOVSK. The TUNG-SOL 6AK5W is also a great tube, though hard to get, especially the 50s vintage.


----------



## Gitbags

Well it's been some time since you reviewed your 3322 Godkin, I've been looking for a tube amp for my hd650's for a bit of beside late listening and I was just wondering how you've been getting on with it?

 Cheers


----------



## musicmind

The many positive comments about the HD650 and the DV332 (predecessor of the DV3322) should set you at ease about the syngery this amp has with the HD650.


----------



## Godkin

Beautiful sounding amp with the HD650s, Gitbags. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Out of all the maps I've had over the years, the 3322 - and the 332 - were the best with the HD650s. Don't look any further - the 3322 is the ONE.


----------



## Gitbags

Glad to hear your still enjoying it Godkin. I've been saving so I think I'll have to pull the trigger, quite looking forward to seeing what all the fuss is about tubes.


----------



## Godkin

Gitbags, DARKVOICE now has a UK distributor, and they sell the 3322 with the NOS tubes:

DARKVOICE THA 3322 TUBE HEADPHONE AMPLIFIER, AMP on eBay (end time 12-Aug-09 20:19:30 BST)


----------



## Gitbags

Way ahead of you, I sent them an email a couple of days ago inorder to check a few things. As soon as I get a reply, they get my money and I get a new toy


----------



## Godkin

Ah, it's good to succumb to temptation!


----------



## Koolpsych

You will LOVE the HD650 and DV3322! I listen to my setup day and night and it has so far gotten me through every failed test and all night study session in college!


----------



## boyier2008

keep on trying


----------



## Gitbags

maybe you should spend less time listening and more time studying Koolpsych 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or is it the other way round


----------



## omegaman

Anyone tried this amp ( or the 332 ) with the HF2. If so how did it sound and what tubes are you running ?


----------



## Godkin

Don't think anyone's tried it yet, Omegaman. But I suspect it wouldn't be an ideal partner: DV amps are better with higher impedances.

 Good selling point, Koolpsych. DV amps improve concentation and intellectual abilities.


----------



## omegaman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't think anyone's tried it yet, Omegaman. But I suspect it wouldn't be an ideal partner: DV amps are better with higher impedance_

 

That is what I was thinking, Maybe time to buy another amp just for the Grado's. 

 I must admit my 225's never sounded amazing, time to do some research and spending ( again )


----------



## haroT3k

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't think anyone's tried it yet, Omegaman. But I suspect it wouldn't be an ideal partner: DV amps are better with higher impedances.

 Good selling point, Koolpsych. DV amps improve concentation and intellectual abilities. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

so DV amps dont mate well with Denon D5000?
 I just bought a pair and am desperately looking for an amp, and the dv3322 is very tempting...


----------



## GWorlDofSPACE

I have AKG K701 and they sound wonderful on 3322 =)


----------



## Godkin

Personally, I wouldn't say that DV amps match particularly well with low impedance cans, but that is a personal opinion only. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But some have said that the D5000s pair with the 3322 brilliantly. You could try a PM to daleda@sbcglobal - he has the 3322 and the D5000s and loves it.


----------



## GWorlDofSPACE

Why would you say so? Have you tested it? Is there a technical issue?


----------



## Godkin

I base my opinion not on personal experience but on reading and conversing with many members of Head-Fi who reported that the 332 - which is basically the same amp as the 3322 - did not pair well with low impedance headphones.

 And the problem is technical: the output capitance of the 3322 (40uF per channel) is too low to drive lower impedance cans. Much higher capitances would be needed - anything between 200uF and 1000uF. 

 But this opinion is not meant to deny what some people have reported, especially with the 3322, that they love the sound of the amp with the D5000s at 25ohms and yourself with the K701s at around 60ohms.


----------



## Rossini

I have been veering towards a purchase of the 3322 for, primarily, the D2000 (although I also have the K701 with a Heed Canamp). I've posted my question here: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/hel...8/#post5937096

 From what I've read in this thread, the answer is... inconclusive! Does the 3322 merely 'get away' with being a match for the D2000s or is there real synergy?


----------



## Godkin

The answer is pretty conclusive for some members of this thread who've tried the 3322 with the D5000s (25ohms) and the K701s (62ohms): they think it's great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At the end of the day, it doesn't seem to matter what the specs state: on paper, it may say that the 3322 isn't ideally suited to low impedance cans, but in reality the ears of some here tell a different story.


----------



## AntiGeek

I can confirm that with the right tubes, the 3322 has excellent synergy with the AKG701s. 

 In combination with the Svetlana 6S19-V and Ericsson 403b tubes, the 3322 matches the AKG701s perfectly.

 The Ericsson 403b tubes really add some excitement to the listen and are a better match than the more mellow sounding cv4010.

 John

 ( Proprietor of Lucky Frog Audio.co.uk )


----------



## Rossini

Thanks chaps. The 3322 would primarily be for the Denon D2000s. I suppose my consternation is that, on this thread, the 3322 is recommended as a good match whereas, if I read the Slee Solo SRG threads or the Rudistor NX03 threads, the general impression is that those are the ones to go for. Now, I don't have easy access to test any of them and I know that the resulting sound signature is a personal preference to some extent but I would dearly love someone with experience of more than one of these amps to suggest any reasons to choose one over the other for these cans.

 Cheers.


----------



## Godkin

Haven't tried the ERICSSON tubes, but the WE403Bs and SVETLANA 6S19P-Bs are the best I 've come across.


----------



## jellojoe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *omegaman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone tried this amp ( or the 332 ) with the HF2. If so how did it sound and what tubes are you running ?_

 

I've tried the HF2 with my DV332 with Svet 6S19P and Mullard 8100's. It sounded meh to me. The bass roll-off was obvious as compared to the HF2 on a dynahi with the same source. Except for the bass roll-off, I can't really pick out anything wrong with it, but the overall sound was not engaging as it is on the dynahi.


----------



## Godkin

Thanks for that, Jellojoe.


----------



## omegaman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jellojoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've tried the HF2 with my DV332 with Svet 6S19P and Mullard 8100's. It sounded meh to me. The bass roll-off was obvious as compared to the HF2 on a dynahi with the same source. Except for the bass roll-off, I can't really pick out anything wrong with it, but the overall sound was not engaging as it is on the dynahi._

 



 Cheers jellojoe,

 I've been waiting for a review, I bought a Xcan v8 as well. Hope this will be a better match with the HF2. Still waiting for my HF2 ( It has been shipped ) and the amp is in the UK at my folks place, but hopefully when they meet they will love each other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The 332 is still a keeper to use with my 650's.


----------



## runswithaliens

Is anyone using the pre-amp outs on this amp? Does it have the same sound-signature as the headphone out? Any issues at all?


----------



## Vicca Tito

Just one more to go (bought DV3322 with whole set of valves including ULYANOVSK, thanks to Marko 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and tested my HD595 and Grado SR60.
 It appears that no Grado would show any advantages just its downsides, while Sennhs are to shine as never before! Very good match indeed. I have tested it via Rotel RCD-1072 player, amazing analytic, yet musical sound. Splendid. I have used regularly supplied tubes so far.
 Learned in a meanwhile that impendance matching might play its role, in the way that low impedance headphone like one of Grados for example, rated I think 32 ohms are bettered by higher impedance ones (52 ohms Sennhs or more than 60 ohms of AKG. Does it mean that nearly 120 ohms of K601 phones might be the choice instead of somewhat lower impedance matching choice such as above mentioned AKG701?
 Did anybody try AKG271 MKII as a closed aural phones on this splendid valve headamp? 

 Cheers!


----------



## GWorlDofSPACE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vicca Tito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just one more to go (bought DV3322 with whole set of valves including ULYANOVSK, thanks to Marko 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and tested my HD595 and Grado SR60.
 It appears that no Grado would show any advantages just its downsides, while Sennhs are to shine as never before! Very good match indeed. I have tested it via Rotel RCD-1072 player, amazing analytic, yet musical sound. Splendid. I have used regularly supplied tubes so far.
 Learned in a meanwhile that impendance matching might play its role, in the way that low impedance headphone like one of Grados for example, rated I think 32 ohms are bettered by higher impedance ones (52 ohms Sennhs or more than 60 ohms of AKG. Does it mean that nearly 120 ohms of K601 phones might be the choice instead of somewhat lower impedance matching choice such as above mentioned AKG701?
 Did anybody try AKG271 MKII as a closed aural phones on this splendid valve headamp? 

 Cheers!_

 

I am glad you enjoy it so much! You should try the svetlana tubes also.


----------



## Vicca Tito

Thanks for suggestion.
 I do have Svetlana tubes also...
 I might audition them, too...
 Any thoughts anout AKG K 271 MkIII vs. K 601/701 headphones?


----------



## sizwej

Does anyone have detailed specs for this amp?I've searched everywhere including the darkvoice website, and there is nothing.I'ts so annoying when manufactures are so vague/evasive when it comes to publishing power specs.


----------



## Godkin

Detailed specs are pretty hard to come by:

 Frequency Response: 10Hz~30kHz?+/-1dB
 S/N: >100dB
 Output impedance: 32-600 ohm 
 Power Output: > 600mW 
 Distortion: <=2% 

 These specs are by no means definate, but they come direct from my manual. Hope it helps.


----------



## Tjinez

Thanks for this great review Goldkin! 

 I just ordered a DV 3322 from Boyier and really looking forward to getting it. This will be my first tubeamp and I'm really excited ;D 

 I'm thinking about which tubes to get for it and wonder if Svetlana 6S19P-B and LM E 403b would be a good combination? Please tell me if you got any other recommendations on tubes


----------



## Godkin

Welcome along. Good to have another 3322 owner onboard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The SVETLANA and LM403B combo is fantastic, one of the best I've come across: the lush character of the SVETs is partnered perfecty by the leaness and clarity of the 403Bs. Another good combo, and for the same reasons, are the MULLARD M8100s and ULYANOVSK 6S19P-Bs: the warmth of the MULLARDs are counteracted by the lean ULYANOVSKs.

 There're lots of tubes out there to try: the WESTERN ELECTRIC 403B is worth a punt, but it's not as good as the LM403B; the RCA 6AK5W is a good tube, as is the TUNG-SOL 6AK5W. Experiment, that's the key.


----------



## ea59

I've just received my DV3322 and even without tube rolling it sounds really great !!!

 Compared to my former Project amp it is really another world...and I am also really impressed by manufacturing quality for 400€...

 The only weakness I noticed is the balance adjustement which is not easy.

 Thanks for review and advises, Goldkin.


----------



## battosai

I know people were asking for a comparison with a DV 336, but nothong has been really said about it. I have a DV 336SE and I use it to drive my HD600 and I have to admit I am not 100% satisfied with it. The chinese tubes were terrible so I bought some good ones which did improve the sound but there is this background noise which is really annoying and it increases if i raise the volume. Is the DV3322 also affected by that problem?
 I want to get rid of my 336SE because I will move to USA soon, so I am in the market for a new tube amplifier, something better than a DV336SE... Is the DV3322 the one?


----------



## sizwej

question for Godkin, or anyone who has input: i 've concluded from the thread that the 3322 sounds better than the 336se, BUT..is it more powerful? Can it drive high impedance/low sensitivity cans any easier than the it's lower cost brother.Thats part of the reason why i asked earlier about the detailed specs for darkvoice.Is there a significant difference in the amount of juice these guys have, or are the differences strictly in the sound signature?


----------



## AS1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *battosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know people were asking for a comparison with a DV 336, but nothong has been really said about it._

 

OK, well here it goes. I got a used 3322 since a few days (thanks to Lucky Frog Audio UK for providing this unit + better tubes).
 First quick impressions: definitely better controlled and defined bass response, soundstage is bigger both left/right and front/back and overall better tonal refinement. I haven't heard cymbals this good. So is it a worthwhile to upgrade? IMHO yes!


----------



## Godkin

AS1 has answered your question, and his conclusions seem to back up what others have said: the 3322 (and for that matter the 332) is a better amp than the 336 (i and se).

 On paper, the 336 and 3322 specs are similar, but they do not tell the whole story. The sound signatures of the amps are totally different: the 336 is more tube-like, euphonic, open and warm; the 3322 has more of the character of a solid state amp, with all the openess, but with better dynamism and bass control. 

 No reports of any humming issues, Battosai. Right form the off, mine was totally silent.


----------



## Just Julian

Godkin Thanks for this review. I've just ordered my 3322 at Boyier.com. Cant wait for it to arrive.

 Surely it will drive my HD650 to whole new levels.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 greetz,

 Julian


----------



## Godkin

Welcome, Just Julian. You've got the perfect headphones for the 3322. Audio nirvana awaits you.


----------



## battosai

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_AS1 has answered your question, and his conclusions seem to back up what others have said: the 3322 (and for that matter the 332) is a better amp than the 336 (i and se).

 On paper, the 336 and 3322 specs are similar, but they do not tell the whole story. The sound signatures of the amps are totally different: the 336 is more tube-like, euphonic, open and warm; the 3322 has more of the character of a solid state amp, with all the openess, but with better dynamism and bass control. 

 No reports of any humming issues, Battosai. Right form the off, mine was totally silent._

 

Then I know what will be my next purchase


----------



## AP3X

Godkin, you definatly are one of the class acts on Head-fi and have been nothing but helpful in your responses in my threads. Thanks to you and others here I have made my first amp purchase, the 3322 and it arrives tomorrow. I am super excited to see how it effects my new AKG K 701 (also my first high end headphone). Thank you for everything and the informative review. 


 It seems that Darkvoice themselves has found value in your review as well as they have it posted in their forum as information about the 3322. Kinda funny that instead of posting specs about this fantastic amp they just post a copy of your review instead. Now that is good review writing there.


----------



## Godkin

Looking forward to reading your impressions, AP3X. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't be quick to judge, however, the 3322 takes a LOT of burning in: at least 100hrs.


----------



## AP3X

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looking forward to reading your impressions, AP3X. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't be quick to judge, however, the 3322 takes a LOT of burning in: at least 100hrs._

 

Looks like impressions are going to be delayed a bit. I have a customs delay. Apparantly my package was flagged for examination. 3-10 business day delay arghh!!

 Would the pink noise generater be usefull in accelerating breakin because my AKG's are brand new as well so Im sure they could use some breakin too.


 UPDATE: It already went through examination and as been checked through customs. Looks like I might get it this week afterall.


----------



## Godkin

Yes, they can help. I received something similar with a Cardas cable for my HD650s.

 Personally, I like to let the amp or headphones burn in naturally, that way you can assess how the device changes and write a more accurate review.


----------



## Just Julian

Hopefully getting my 3322 next week. that's just a guess because tracking number i got from boyier doesn't make any sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have been ordering tubes all over the world (most of them mentioned here). after burning the amp in i have to test for myself what i prefer.

 so far i've ordered :

 SVETLANA 6S19P-B
 Ulynovsk 6S19-V(B)

 SIEMENS 6AK5W
 Mullard M8100 
 RCA 5654/6AK5Ws (black-plates)


 No luck finding the 403Bs yet. (only for $50,-- a pair without shipping). compared to the others i think that is a bit much

 anyone got some advice for me where to look for these?

 greetz Julian


----------



## AP3X

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Just Julian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hopefully getting my 3322 next week. that's just a guess because tracking number i got from boyier doesn't make any sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have been ordering tubes all over the world (most of them mentioned here). after burning the amp in i have to test for myself what i prefer.

 so far i've ordered :

 SVETLANA 6S19P-B
 Ulynovsk 6S19-V(B)

 SIEMENS 6AK5W
 Mullard M8100 
 RCA 5654/6AK5Ws (black-plates)


 No luck finding the 403Bs yet. (only for $50,-- a pair without shipping). compared to the others i think that is a bit much

 anyone got some advice for me where to look for these?

 greetz Julian_

 

I am in the same boat. Looking for the Ericssons but on ebay they are 24.99 each. Is that pretty much what they cost. The others where pretty cheap.


----------



## Godkin

Some great tubes there, Just Julian. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The 403Bs are hard to come by, and they are expensive, but keep an eye out on E-Bay and you just may find a bargain.

 Tube-wise, they are stunning, especially with the SVETLANA 6S19P-Bs; their clarity simply cannot be matched by any other tubes. However, if you are a bass freak and like heavy rock they are probably not for you: bass is a bit on the lean side.


----------



## Tjinez

Damn, I already love this amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got it yesterday and have been listening all day long today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My HD650s already sound great with the amp. Great step up from driving them through the Apogee Duet as i did earlier. It will be damn interesting to see if burning the amp in will increase the sound even more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My first headphone amp and I really couln't be any happier atm. Ordering through Boyier went great aswell, well packed and it got here fast and safe


----------



## Godkin

Glad to hear everything is going well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the frightening thing is, yes, it does get better: the sound will begin to mellow out a bit and open up, giving you more detail.


----------



## Koolpsych

Hey guys just getting back into head-fi after a month or so break of school work at moving into my new place.

 I am interested in getting a DAC for my Darkvoice 3322 to replace my current upgraded Zero I currently have. 

 First off I wanted to ask for anyone opinions for a dac to go with the amp (I listen on a HD650). I have been leaning toward a Stello DA100 and was wondering if anyone has heard this or thinks they may pair well. 

 Secondly, I saw Godkin that you said the 403b is not for heavy bass, and was wondering what tubes would be better for bass as I currently have the 403b's installed and would like more bass in my music.


----------



## Just Julian

Has anyone tried the LM Ericsson 403B (gold pinned version) with the 3322? they look really nice (gotta love gold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 Are the gold pins just for looks or also improve the sound quality...


----------



## AP3X

Excuse my nubishness but I just received the 3322. Very well constructed device. I have a question though. What are the black covers over the rear tubes and how do I remove them to change the tubes out.


----------



## battosai

Is the source highly important for the 3322. I am currently running a D10 as DAC/AMP for my HD600 and I am lacking power. Is D10 a sufficient DAC 'in USB mode) for the 3322?


----------



## Koolpsych

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AP3X* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Excuse my nubishness but I just received the 3322. Very well constructed device. I have a question though. What are the black covers over the rear tubes and how do I remove them to change the tubes out._

 

They are just tube covers, I don't believe they are really dampers but they prevent the tubes from getting hit. To take them off you push down on the tube and turn them into the slot that unhooks the cover. It shouldn't be too difficult and I like to leave mine off for looks.


----------



## Godkin

X2 on Koolpsych's comments on the "tube dampers" and how to remove them.

 The 403Bs are, in comparison to other tubes I've tried, bass light: they do go pretty deep but just not as deep or full as others. The MULLARD M8100 is a great all round tube and has excellent bass, though it can't match the 403B in terms of clarity. The LM403B gold pin takes the excellence of the ordinary tube and moves it into the realms of the sublime: haven't tried it, but some have and by all acounts it was fantastic.

 The DA100 is a cracker of a DAC, but I can't say if it would mate well with the 3322. If it's a lean sounding device, the sound could conceivably become brash and bright. I'm told it's all about impedance matching between the output of the DAC and the input of the 3322. If that goes wrong, then your sound will. Personally, I experiment, a bit cavalier I know but there you go. So far, everything's been fine. I would like to try the new Valab 4395 Platinum or the XINDAK DAC-5 which is balanced, and has both a tube and SS outputs.


----------



## AP3X

"First impressions of the sound were disappointing: the amp sounded muddled and congested, and the top-end betrayed an almost ear-splitting degree of sharpness. But the fault was mine and not the amps: t is always a mistake to listen to any audio equipment without an extensive burn in period. More positively, the 3322 was silent, totally free from hum."

 I am about 10 hours into this amp with my AKG's and I can tell you that your initial impressions of this amp could not be more accurate. I have ordered some M8100's, Svetlanas, Ulyanovsk, and working on tracking down a matched pair of Ericsson 403b's. I am confident it will get better but my excitment has been tempered a bit. I am really hoping that this amp will smooth out a bit. The AKG K701 are not very forgiving headphones so if it was earsplitting with the Senns then it makes sense that I would need a advil after listening initially with the AKG's.


----------



## Godkin

At the minute, it's a matter of "grinning and baring it." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was initially disappointed by the sound of the 3322. I too was burning in a set of headphones, the BEYERDYNAMIC DT880s (2005), and they were also ear-splittingly harsh. Don't despair, the sound will mellow, usually after the 50hr mark, but it may take anything up to 100hrs. You're right to get rid of those Chinese 6J1s, they will simply accentuate the sharpness through the 701s. A pair of M8100s will "soften" the sound, but also improve it.


----------



## AP3X

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At the minute, it's a matter of "grinning and baring it." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was initially disappointed by the sound of the 3322. I too was burning in a set of headphones, the BEYERDYNAMIC DT880s (2005), and they were also ear-splittingly harsh. Don't despair, the sound will mellow, usually after the 50hr mark, but it may take anything up to 100hrs. You're right to get rid of those Chinese 6J1s, they will simply accentuate the sharpness through the 701s. A pair of M8100s will "soften" the sound, but also improve it._

 

I hope that is the case. In the meantime, this is a painful process. 
 Did your 3322 emit a odor while turned on? Is it the new Chinese tubes burning in?


----------



## Godkin

Yes, a tube amp does emit an odour, the product of the red-hot tubes. As long as it does not smell sinister and smoke-like, you'll be OK.


----------



## AP3X

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AP3X* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hope that is the case. In the meantime, this is a painful process. 
 Did your 3322 emit a odor while turned on? Is it the new Chinese tubes burning in?_

 

Ahh good!! It seems that it is starting to smooth out a bit even with the Chinese tubes (still waiting on the tubes I ordered). Still a little sharp, but it is slowly getting better.


----------



## Koolpsych

Haha I remember my unit stinking when I first got it. I'm not even sure my unit is fully burned in at 50 hoursish but it sounds great!


----------



## Just Julian

Where is my darkvoice at?

 i just came off the phone with DHL. and according to them my 3322 is still sitting at the postoffice in china. it has been there since tuesday last week. 

 i am getting a bit stressed now, the DHL guy said it is very unusual for packages to sit at the post office for that long.


----------



## AP3X

I beleive there is some sort of holiday right now. I know National Day is on the 1st of October. Everything comes to a halt during holidays over there.


----------



## Godkin

APX3 is right, it's a national holiday in China so things will come to a stop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad to hear things are improving, APX3.


----------



## AP3X

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_APX3 is right, it's a national holiday in China so things will come to a stop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad to hear things are improving, APX3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well, I am happy to report that this guy is listenable now. It is not ear splitting now. It is really smoothing out and I feel much better about it. Starting to get excited again, one set of tubes came in today as well. Amazing how much burning in effects the sound.

 update: Whoa!! just noticed your smiley lol. Has K701's on.


----------



## Just Julian

sure hope you guys are right about this holiday. cant stand the thought they might have lost it....

 AP3X: how many hours you got on the amp yet? good to see you are starting to like to sound.


----------



## Godkin

It's frustrating, Julian, no doubt about it. I hate waiting for things to come from the net, the anticipation is intolerable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good thing is, you've ordered it from a reputable online shop - Boyier. If - and it's a big "if" - anything has gone wrong, you should be able to sort it out quickly and to your satisfaction.


----------



## Just Julian

Thanks Godkin. 
 I will contact Boyier tomorrow morning to see what's going on. luckely for me i can reach them at approx 04:00 o'clock because of the time difference.


----------



## AP3X

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Just Julian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sure hope you guys are right about this holiday. cant stand the thought they might have lost it....

 AP3X: how many hours you got on the amp yet? good to see you are starting to like to sound._

 

I believe I am about 30 hours now. I leave playing most of the day.

 Boyier is in China as well I believe so you may have some difficulty getting a prompt response right now. I purchased from Boyier as well and although I did not get the communication I like he did ship quickly and I receive my package in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## Just Julian

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AP3X* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I believe I am about 30 hours now. I leave playing most of the day.

 Boyier is in China as well I believe so you may have some difficulty getting a prompt response right now. I purchased from Boyier as well and although I did not get the communication I like he did ship quickly and I receive my package in a reasonable amount of time._

 

I've been emailing them a week ago about my order and shipment. i can say i have no issues with their response time, usually the next day mainly because of the different timezone. 

 I've tried calling them and i can't recommend that to others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (emailing boyier is no problem at all)


----------



## Just Julian

UPDATE: my darkvoice has moved from Hong Kong to Leipzig Germany today. thats a lot closer to my place (a few hundred miles and customs in between me and my amp).


----------



## AP3X

Nice!!! She is almost home!


----------



## Godkin

Are you salivating yet?


----------



## Just Julian

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you salivating yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I can almost hear it play....


----------



## Just Julian

My darkvoice 3322 has arrived safely. Packaging from boyier.com was first class. no customs charged. it took about 1,5 weeks (delayed by chinese holiday)

 First impressions: ow my god, it's beautiful. as for the sound i'm not going to comment now. i've just started a mp3DVD that i will keep on playing for the first 4 days. i will give it a proper burn-in time before i'll do some serious listening.

 After the burn-in period i will give the stock tubes one try (1 or 2 minutes), and change em rite after. by then i'll have loads of better replacements (most of them i got in this week, and the others will arrive next week or so).

 by the time i have found the tubes that fit my preferences the darkvoice will have to compete with my graham slee solo inc psu. I'm curious.

 ...... to be continued


----------



## Godkin

Glad to hear the 3322 arrived OK. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking forward to reading your comments.


----------



## AP3X

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Just Julian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My darkvoice 3322 has arrived safely. Packaging from boyier.com was first class. no customs charged. it took about 1,5 weeks (delayed by chinese holiday)

 First impressions: ow my god, it's beautiful. as for the sound i'm not going to comment now. i've just started a mp3DVD that i will keep on playing for the first 4 days. i will give it a proper burn-in time before i'll do some serious listening.

 After the burn-in period i will give the stock tubes one try (1 or 2 minutes), and change em rite after. by then i'll have loads of better replacements (most of them i got in this week, and the others will arrive next week or so).

 by the time i have found the tubes that fit my preferences the darkvoice will have to compete with my graham slee solo inc psu. I'm curious.

 ...... to be continued_

 


 Congrats, I look forward to hearing your thoughts on it.


----------



## Just Julian

.....23,5 hours later.

 nothing special to report. the amp doesn't sound special. high notes triggering tears..... same as others before clamed, burn-in period is very important for the 3322. for now i just know the amp has great potential (by reading from earlier reviews), it just needs more time.

 i will have to come back and write after more hours burn-in

 Personally i really hate the blue leds. i will have to paint em black tonight.


----------



## Godkin

Yeah, it sounds pretty horrible, doesn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That treble makes your ears bleed! But it'll mellow, and then the true appreciation can begin.


----------



## Just Julian

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, it sounds pretty horrible, doesn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That treble makes your ears bleed! But it'll mellow, and then the true appreciation can begin._

 

I know i have to be patient.


----------



## AP3X

Mine has mellowed out alot. Still has a bit to go but sounds reallly good now even with the stock tubes. Tubes I ordered still has not come in yet. Crazy!!


----------



## Just Julian

....44hours and 45 minutes burn-in on my amp. 

 i can actually listen to my headphones now. sounds pretty good. the high's have tamed a bit and the bass got tighter now. burn-in will continue.

 how long do new tubes take to burn-in normally? i'm not going to change em yet, i'm still waiting on both the SVETLANA and ULYANOVSK. 
 the ones i have got in now are: mullard 6ak5w(are these the same as the m8100???), mullard c4010, mullard m8100, siemens 6ak5w and the RCA 6ak5w.


----------



## Godkin

I would give new tubes around 100hrs or so before they're sounding at their very best. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 By referring to the different tube desginations you're entering into a world of bewildering complexity. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Basically, there're US and European designations: 6AK5W is a US designation and M8100 and CV4010 are European, specifically British, ones. I would say that they're the same tube: 6AK5W is a special version of the 6AK5 and the M8100 is a better quality EF95. The CV4010 is a military equivalent of the civilian M8100 - the "CV" standing for Common Valve. What you have is a MULLARD tube sold in the US as a 6AK5W.


----------



## Just Julian

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would give new tubes around 100hrs or so before they're sounding at their very best. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By referring to the different tube desginations you're entering into a world of bewildering complexity. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Basically, there're US and European designations: 6AK5W is a US designation and M8100 and CV4010 are European, specifically British, ones. I would say that they're the same tube: 6AK5W is a special version of the 6AK5 and the M8100 is a better quality EF95. The CV4010 is a military equivalent of the civilian M8100 - the "CV" standing for Common Valve. What you have is a MULLARD tube sold in the US as a 6AK5W._

 

Thanks for this info. 
 i saw in the big darkvoice 332 thread some people thought the mullard m8100 sounded different from the cv4010. just for that i had to get them both. I do think i will prefer the more warm sounding tubes, so i can't go wrong with the Mullards. 

 One other thing i've noticed in the 332 thread: people preferred the ULYANOVSK over the SVETLANA. While in this 3322 thread it's the other way around: the SVETLANA over the ULYANOVSK.
 (hopefully get them both this week, so i can test them for myself)


----------



## Godkin

I'm one of those who believe that the CV4010s sound different to the M8100s: it sounds ludicrous I know but the CV4010s are somehow leaner, more neutral than the warmer M8100s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Both the ULYANOVSK and SVETLANA are great tubes, but they've different characters. Also they partner some signal tubes better than others: the ULYANOVSK/MULLARD partnership is excellent, while the SVETLANA/403B combo is fantastic.

 By far the smaller signal tubes will affect the sound quality more: afterall, they amplify the sound signal. The larger 6S19P-Bs rectify the power supply.


----------



## Just Julian

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm one of those who believe that the CV4010s sound different to the M8100s: it sounds ludicrous I know but the CV4010s are somehow leaner, more neutral than the warmer M8100s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Both the ULYANOVSK and SVETLANA are great tubes, but they've different characters. Also they partner some signal tubes better than others: the ULYANOVSK/MULLARD partnership is excellent, while the SVETLANA/403B combo is fantastic.

 By far the smaller signal tubes will affect the sound quality more: afterall, they amplify the sound signal. The larger 6S19P-Bs rectify the power supply._

 

i'm trying to get the 403b. i will eventually succeed and try the combo's you recommend.


----------



## Just Julian

95 hours on the burn in clock for my amp. The amp sounded pretty great after 95 hours. i can say without a doubt this amp is a good competitor for my graham slee solo. 

 i couldn't wait for changing the tubes. i've changed the signal tubes to the mullard 6ak5w/m8100 and left the power tubes standard (since i dont have them yet). 

 i burned a cd with all my fav songs from different albums (i know it is wrong to test with copied cd's , but i don't feel like changing cd's after 1 or 2 partly played songs). i will leave these nos tubes to burn in for a while and report back ...

 grtz julian


----------



## Godkin

Good to see things are burning in nicely, Julian. From your's and other Head-Fi members experience, it's clear that, out of the box, the 3322 sounds horrible, especially the treble which is harsh and ill-defined; however, after a protacted brun in period, the 3322 is a class act, especally with high impedance cans like the Beyers and Sennheisers.


----------



## Just Julian

just ran a quick test Darkvoice 3322 vs graham slee solo for xbox live cod4 multiplayer. I have been playing competitive games since the beginning of time, and for me the most important thing is obviously sound. pinpointing locations of enemies without risking your neck is a great advantage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 i know i'm not done finding the rite tubes and all. but for digital soulds from computer games the Graham slee solo (solid-state) beats the Darkvoice easy.

 i'm pretty sure it's the other way around when it comes to music.


----------



## jellojoe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm one of those who believe that the CV4010s sound different to the M8100s: it sounds ludicrous I know but the CV4010s are somehow leaner, more neutral than the warmer M8100s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I also have the same experience with these two tube sets. The CV4010 I bought said they were made in New Zealand though.


----------



## AP3X

I should be receiving all my tubes this week as well. Very much looking forward to it.


----------



## Just Julian

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AP3X* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I should be receiving all my tubes this week as well. Very much looking forward to it._

 

sure hope you get your tubes in this week. it may take the power tubes a bit longer (my Svetlanas took 15 days and the Ulyanovsks are still on their way).

 got my Svetlanas in today, inserted them a few minutes ago. i will be giving both the signal and power tubes a little more burn-in time before i go for some extensive listening.

 i have picked up my headphones many times now in the burn-in period out of curiosity. and this darkvoice 3322 amp outperforms my graham slee solo easily.

 [someone give me Godkin's address, so i can send him Thank-You-Very-Much postcard. his initial review made me buy this wonderful amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## Godkin

No thankyous needed, Julian. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your obvious pleasure in the sound of the 3322 is thankyou enough.


----------



## AP3X

Oh man, these tubes are taking forever to get to me. Apparantly there is a postal service strike in the UK. Argh, It has been 2 weeks now since I ordered them.


----------



## jsplice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AP3X* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh man, these tubes are taking forever to get to me. Apparantly there is a postal service strike in the UK. Argh, It has been 2 weeks now since I ordered them._

 

The USPS can take that long to deliver something withOUT a strike....


----------



## AP3X

What is the difference between the 6C19P-V &
 6S19P-V/B tubes. I ordered the V/B thinking they where the 6C19P-V tubes and then realized that they had a S instead of a C so them I ordered the 6C19P-V to make sure i got the right ones.


----------



## Godkin

Both the same tube, AP3X. It's all down to the translation of the Russian Cyrillic alphabet into the English alphabet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "C" translated from Russan to English is "S" and "B" is translated into "V".

 Further info can be found here:

Russian tube designations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

 As far as I know, the postal strike in the UK has not kicked in yet, at least not at a national level. Strike action so far has been pretty sporadic. That may change soon, however - two weeks from now in fact. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I ordered my 6S19Ps, it took them over three weeks to reach me.


----------



## boyier2008

Julian,How about a darkvoice3322,Have you tried different tubes?


----------



## Just Julian

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boyier2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Julian,How about a darkvoice3322,Have you tried different tubes?_

 

Boyier: so far i've burned-in the amp and the stock tubes for 100 hours. with the stock tubes the amp sounded pretty good (after burn-in time). now i've changed the power tubes to the Swetlanas 6s19p-b and the signal tubes to the mullard 6ak5w (m8100). they got about 50 hours on them, and i have to say i really like this combo.

 I am planning on changing the tubes again when i reach the 100 hour mark. i want to test a lot more different tube combo's, but they all have to burn-in before i can compare them. I will have to try the Ulyanovsk 6S19P-b when i get them. for signal tubes i have list to go: siemens 6ak5w , rca 6ak5w, mullard cv4010 , WE 403b , LM Ericsson 403B.

 I will report back after i've done this...


----------



## AP3X

How do I know what plant the Russian tubes where built in? I have just received the Svetlana 6S19P-B, LM Ericsson 403b, and the CV4010. I had all of them matched. Still waiting on the 6C19P-V, and the 6S19P-V(B). I have enough the play with at least now.


----------



## Godkin

This might be helpful:

Russian Tube Factories and Logos


----------



## AP3X

That was perfect. Thank You. Looks like 6C19P-V that I ordered are the ones from Ulyanovsk. That is what I was hoping for.


----------



## Godkin

Helps unravel the mysteries of Russian tubes.


----------



## AP3X

Ok, I have one word to describe the to describe the Svetlana NOS 6S19P-B/ matched LM Ericsson 403b combination with the 3322/AKG combo........................Butter!!!

 Jeez, these things are smooth, and clean, details and just enough warmth. There is substance in the music, a depth and weight that was not there with the Chinese tubes. All this with tubes that I just put in. There are not even burned in yet. 

 I tried the same Svetlana's with the CV4010's as well, sounded nice, good detail, somewhat lean, not nearly as warm as I expected. Not as much weight as the LM Ericssons.

 I expected honey with the CV4010 but got light Syrup instead. Might try the regular M8100's once my Ulyanovsk's come in.


----------



## Godkin

The LM 403Bs are top of the tube tree as far as I'm concerned: I haven't tried them, but they're supposedly better than the WE 403Bs and they're brilliant. You comment about clearness and detail certainly rings a bell with me, but the WE 403Bs didn't have much warmth or bass weight. That's probably why the LM 403Bs are the best tube for the 3322.

 I mentioned above the debate that took place on the 332 thread about the M8100s and the CV4010s. They're both the same tube, or so we're told, but they do sound different: the CV4010s are most definately leaner and more neutral sounding.


----------



## Just Julian

AP3X : good to see you like your tube selection for your 3322. may i ask were you've ordered the LM Ericsson 403bs? i need to get my hands on a pair.

 Thanks.


----------



## AP3X

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Just Julian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_AP3X : good to see you like your tube selection for your 3322. may i ask were you've ordered the LM Ericsson 403bs? i need to get my hands on a pair.

 Thanks._

 

GE- LM ERICSSON 5591-403B NOS SWD VACUUM TUBE VALVES - eBay (item 280384603210 end time Nov-10-09 12:23:49 PST)

 You can ask him to match them as well.


----------



## Just Julian

thanks AP3X. 
 i also found a seller in singapore with the LM E 403b gold pins. but he doesn't want to ship overseas. i'm trying to convince him otherwise


----------



## AP3X

Let me know on that as well. I will buy 2 more so I can have a backup set.


----------



## Just Julian

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AP3X* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Let me know on that as well. I will buy 2 more so I can have a backup set._

 

I will let you know, because of the time difference i will probably know tomorrow morning wearly.

 how is the bass with the lm e 403bs? i do like a bit of punch when i'm listening to my favorite cd's.

 Does anyone know the difference between the LM E 403bs and the GE LM E 403bs ?


----------



## AP3X

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Just Julian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will let you know, because of the time difference i will probably know tomorrow morning wearly.

 how is the bass with the lm e 403bs? i do like a bit of punch when i'm listening to my favorite cd's.

 Does anyone know the difference between the LM E 403bs and the GE LM E 403bs ?_

 

I have the ones from the GE box. From what I understand they are the same tube. In fact when I took the tube out they just said LM Ericsson. No GE on the actual tube.

 Not boomy, tight and detailed with some pressure and impact. What music are you listening to and perhaps I can test that for you. Also keep in mind I am using K701's so they present base a good bit different than HD650's.


----------



## Just Julian

i've just ordered a nos pair lm ericsson 403bs from ebay. i will be able to test them for myself in a week or so when i get them in. 
 meanwhile i will try to get the singapore seller to send overseas for the gold pin 403bs.


----------



## Just Julian

just got a new pair of tubes in today. i found some Sylvania 6AK5W Gold Labels on ebay and i couldn't resist. swapped them with the mullard 6ak5ws i had in my amp, and WOW. i love these Sylvania 6AK5Ws more then the mullards. bass got tighter and highs are better.

 fun thing about the 3322: tubes are cheap. if you change your tubes and they sound worse, it's not such a big loss financially. if they sound better you get an sound upgrade for only a few euros. just like going to the casino, with a higher probability you will win.


----------



## Godkin

Just the right attitude, Julian.


----------



## Ninja13ear

Hello

 I have been reading this thread and it's pretty much convinced me to go with the 3322. At first i was going to get myself an SR-71a, but then i thought i am just happy with my D2 and UM2's! Then i figured i definately need to upgrade my home setup! YEAH thats what i'll do! so i was going between this and the WA3. I'm convinced this is the way to go. btw, ill be using HD650's. super excited now.


----------



## Godkin

Go for it, perfect cans for the 3322.


----------



## boyier2008

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Go for it, perfect cans for the 3322. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That's good idea


----------



## yuking09




----------



## yuking09




----------



## yuking09




----------



## yuking09




----------



## Godkin

Thanks for the pics, Yuking09. Is this a new DARKVOICE product? It most certainly looks like a upgraded 332.


----------



## yuking09

This is the new brand lafigaro's designer( belong to Darkvoice 1 year ago ) designed


----------



## Godkin

I like what you've done to the 332 - refreshed the image nicely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But from what I see on the insides, the components have been upgraded also: new capacitors, including outputs capacitors, and better ALPS volume pot (the original DV one was adaquate but hardly exceptional) and headphone socket (NEUTRIK?).


----------



## AP3X

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ninja13ear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello

 I have been reading this thread and it's pretty much convinced me to go with the 3322. At first i was going to get myself an SR-71a, but then i thought i am just happy with my D2 and UM2's! Then i figured i definately need to upgrade my home setup! YEAH thats what i'll do! so i was going between this and the WA3. I'm convinced this is the way to go. btw, ill be using HD650's. super excited now._

 

That is Great!!! I am really enjoying my 3322 with the LM Ericsson Svetlana combo. I noticed that you had a pair of AKG 701's. That is what I am using and it sounds fantastic. 3322 had plenty of power and handle the AKG's great. One thing though, burn that guy in first. It is pretty painful (not an exaggeration) to listen to at first. Once burned in it really starts to shine.


----------



## Mambosenior

Thanks to Godkin's review/advocacy and comments from other owners of the DV3322, I decided to buy one. At the moment I only own the HD-650 and AKG 702, and a Shanling PH-3000. The DV was bought from Boyier and was a fast and happy affair. This amp is a handsome animal and feels like a solid piece of gear. The double gain controls are great to have and not a bother at all.

 Having read that the 3322 needs substantial burn-in and a change of the Chinese tubes, I approached the fast hook-up-and-listen 1st session with trepidation. Interestingly, with the HD-650, it sounded quite wonderful--right away! Full, spacious, good timbre, and all with the stock tubes (bought some NOS tubes, but later on those when I actually use them). The AKG experience wasn't pretty, though. However, in all fairness, the AKG is still a newish item so it's still in a burn-in of its own. Hopefully tomorrow, I'll be receiving a new toy from TTVJ--an HD-800 (impulsive buy but with a 30-day return policy). I haven't read much information about the synergy of the 3322 with the HD-800, so if anyone who has this pairing could write something here it would be much appreciated. (Hey, I know it looks silly on paper that one is 3x the cost of the other, but I am an optimist. The success of the 3322, so far, with the HD-650 made me feel that the 800 could mate harmoniously with it. We'll see.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 Being quite new at this headphone affair, I'll wait to post further on my experiences with the present system. I listen to classical (solo instrumental and orchestral) and acoustic music of different genres. Having had the DV now for 3 days, I can only report that this is a very worthy amp for all my music. Even the AKG now displays good musicality and--gasp!--well-rounded bass.

 Comparisons with the Shanling (a damn good amp, by the way) will be interesting as that amp ran the HD-650 with authority and musicality. For this headphone I do have a very nice Double Helix cable that is a pronounced upgrade from the stock.

 I have no affiliations with any of the dealers I mentioned above. I am simply a satisfied customer. Thanks to all members here for your helpful suggestions.

 Gear information:
 The DV3322 mated to an MHDT Paradisea 3 DAC (WE 396a tube) using Ridge Street Poiema!. A Trends 10.1 USB converter connects to the Paradisea via a pricy Virtual Dynamics coax and the Trends to a Macbook Pro with a Locus Design "Axis" cable. All power cables from VD ("DV, meet VD") and line conditioning by Richard Gray. All music on the Mac derives from AIFF files (no MP3) and also FLACs. For SACD, there is an Exemplar-modified Denon 2900 with older-model Pure Note ICs. At the present time I'm limited to only headphone listening so I haven't used the preamp outs of the 3322.


----------



## Godkin

You're very welcome, Mambosenior. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would love to hear your impressions of the 3322/HD800s combo, and since no-one has reviewed the two maybe you could be the first. I'm sure, though, that the 3322/HD800s will sound great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Listening to the 3322 with the stock tubes will give you a good idea of how the amp sounds and how it improves with better tubes on board. Keep us posted on your burn in experiences.


----------



## yuking09

hello Mr. Godkin~ you are Right  new product(lafigaro)Made some changes .
 Examples
 old322
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 new332


----------



## yuking09




----------



## yuking09

NEUTRIK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ec
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 OTK and 6c19


----------



## yuking09

oTK and 6c19


----------



## yuking09

new 3322 
 name is 332s


----------



## Godkin

You're doing a wonderful job, Yuking09. I take it the last of your pics contains your version of the 3322? Could you tell us what improvements you've made to an already excellent sounding amp? Also what price will the amps be? And when they will be made available?

 A lot of listeners out there bemoaned the loss of the 332. I know there are many who will welcome its return.


----------



## Just Julian

love the looks on those new babys. 

 i got myself a sennheiser hd800 today. right out of the box these cans sound amazing with my 3322. gotta burn these in and i will report back in full.


----------



## Godkin

Yes, please!


----------



## gbacic

Is the amp on the right in the last picture the new 332? what are the differences between it and the 332s (3322). I'd rather not have dual volume knobs (lazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 And how much are the new ones going to cost?


----------



## Godkin

It appears to be, yes: LA FIGARO has changed the 3322 back to 332. There are a number of differences between the DARKVOICE 3322 and the LA FIGARO 332, but they are largely minor and cosmetic: they are some component changes and the interior has been tidied up; they have also been several alterations to the appearance, chief amongst those being the forward movement of the tubes which allows LA FIGARO to fit the large cylindrical output capacitor housings at the rear.

 No word yet from YUKING09 on cost!


----------



## sizwej

My only wish would be that they get rid of the duel volume knobs.


----------



## Godkin

The dual volume controls are NOT that big a problem - honestly! If it really bugs you, you could buy the older 332 model with the single volume knob.


----------



## gbacic

I'll probably just hack something that moves them at the same time


----------



## gbacic

Is Boyier down for anyone else? I'm trying to check out the new Figaro stuff and it doesn't load


----------



## boyier2008

Yes.BOYIER for everyone to provide better and cheaper products

 Lafigaro 336classic
336classic_Headphone amps_Darkvoice,La Figaro,Little Dot,336classic 337se 3322,MKIII,MK VI,MK VII,Headphone amps foreign agents - Powered by ECShop


----------



## BigTony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gbacic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll probably just hack something that moves them at the same time_

 

A rubber band perhaps?


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A rubber band perhaps?_

 

Tried this on my 337se but it's harder than you think to keep the knobs from being out of sync.


----------



## gbacic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A rubber band perhaps?_

 

I was thinking a bar of some sort with rubber on it. I'd just push it up on the knobs and move it left/right.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gbacic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was thinking a bar of some sort with rubber on it. I'd just push it up on the knobs and move it left/right._

 

Now thats a good idea,just need to adhere a strip of rubber to a appropriately sized piece of wood.Will try this when i get time.


----------



## gbacic

I'm thinking that if the new 332 (not 3322) is below or around 400 shipped I'll get it for my 650's.


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gbacic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm thinking that if the new 332 (not 3322) is below or around 400 shipped I'll get it for my 650's._

 

I'm am thinking of doing the same thing. The new figaro 332 right? Would this be worth it coming from a 336i?


----------



## Godkin

Don't want to confuse the issue but LA FIGARO are calling their version of the 3322 the 332. What they are going to call the revamped DARKVOICE 332 is anyone's guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The old DV 332, and by extension the new LA FIGARO amp, was better than the 336i in every respect. So, yes, it would be worth upgrading.


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't want to confuse the issue but LA FIGARO are calling their version of the 3322 the 332. What they are going to call the revamped DARKVOICE 332 is anyone's guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*The old DV 332, and by extension the new LA FIGARO amp*, was better than the 336i in every respect. So, yes, it would be worth upgrading._

 

Don't you mean the 3322? is the new la figaro 332?

 I think it goes something like this 

 darkvoice 332
 darkvoice 3322
 La figaro 332 (I assume this is an upgraded DV 3322)

 edit: Nvm I missunderstood.


----------



## gbacic

one of the picture names that yuking put up has 332c in it with the redesigned 332 design and he said it the new 3322 was called the 332s. Guess we'll have to wait till they are all released.


 OH GOD THE EXCITEMENT


----------



## yuking09

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You're doing a wonderful job, Yuking09. I take it the last of your pics contains your version of the 3322? Could you tell us what improvements you've made to an already excellent sounding amp? Also what price will the amps be? And when they will be made available?

 A lot of listeners out there bemoaned the loss of the 332. I know there are many who will welcome its return._

 

The new 332 using the device: 
 rc socket is the the CMC
 The headphone jack is the NEUTRIK
 The output capacitor is the EC
 Tube is the two Soviet Union OTK 6 米 1 and two Beijing 6c19

 old332 use the device: 
 rc socket is made in China
 Headphone jack is made in China
 The output capacitor is the SOLEN
 Tube is two chengdu 6j1 and two Beijing 6c19

 The old 332 uesd two SOLEN capacitor which is in the left and right channels are 30uf 
 The new 332 used two EC capacitor which is in the left and right channels are 40uf , the new 332 is more suitable for the low-frequency low-impedance headphones 

 new 3322(332s) still testing.


----------



## Godkin

Thanks for the clarification, gbacic.


----------



## deltaspirit

Any word on the pricing of the 332s?


----------



## yuking09

Prices of almost 332C and 332
 Prices of almost 3322 and 332S


----------



## deltaspirit

That is very good news. So any idea when this will be available for purchase? Will it be sold at audiophilechina?


----------



## Godkin

LA FIGARO 336 is already available from JASMINE_CHINE at E-Bay, price around the same as the DARKVOICE 336se:

2010 Brand New Version Figaro 336 Headphone Amp on eBay (end time 21-Nov-09 15:04:39 GMT)

 Hopefully, LA FIGARO will continue to deal with E-BAY sellers. Also it would be nice to get some of the LA FIGARO range reviewed here at HEAD-FI.


----------



## gbacic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yuking09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The old 332 uesd two SOLEN capacitor which is in the left and right channels are 30uf 
 The new 332 used two EC capacitor which is in the left and right channels are 40uf , *the new 332 is more suitable for the low-frequency low-impedance headphones *

 new 3322(332s) still testing._

 

Does this mean that the 332s is for high impedance (HD6xx, DT880 660 ohm, etc) and the 332c is for lower impedance (k701, RS1, etc)?


----------



## Just Julian

this looks promising. new models from a different brand, with some minor changes. i'm curious about the changes on the 3322. if they are a bit more then minor i might have to get one.... 

 for my 3322 i'm using the mullard m8100 / Ulyanovsks 6S19P-B combo. after testing all the recommended combo's on the forums i came to the conclusion this is the combo for me. When i was playing with my hd650's this was a bit warmish sounding. but now with my hd800's most of the extra warmth is gone and this match is perfect with my new cans. 

 the 3322 drives the hd800's with ease. i am loving my new combo.


----------



## Godkin

Nice one, Just Julian. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It would seem that the LA FIGARO 332 is for lower impedance, though how effective the extra 20uF would be is questionable. Because low impedance cans are more power hungry, the ouput stage would usually require a higher uF value. But I could be wrong. Only listening will resolve the issue. The DV 3322 has 40uFs per channel and it appears to work very well with lower impedances.


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice one, Just Julian. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It would seem that the LA FIGARO 332 is for lower impedance, though how effective the extra 20uF would be is questionable. Because low impedance cans are more power hungry, the ouput stage would usually require a higher uF value. But I could be wrong. Only listening will resolve the issue. The DV 3322 has 40uFs per channel and it appears to work very well with lower impedances._

 

Really? I thought all of the 3322's and 332's were for more high impedance cans like hd650's. I was really hoping to get this for my hd650's.


----------



## Godkin

I was simply repeating what LA FIGARO were claiming about the 332, that the "new 332 is more suitable for the low-frequency low-impedance headphones". My post was questioning how effective the extra 20uF would be in achieving this. 

 The design of the LA FIGARO and DARKVOICE amps are, in my humble opinion, more suited towards high impedance headphones. The general view on these forums seems to support this, although some have reported that the 3322 and 337 sound great with the K701s and D5000s.


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was simply repeating what LA FIGARO were claiming about the 332, that the "new 332 is more suitable for the low-frequency low-impedance headphones". My post was questioning how effective the extra 20uF would be in achieving this. 

 The design of the LA FIGARO and DARKVOICE amps are, in my humble opinion, more suited towards high impedance headphones. The general view on these forums seems to support this, although some have reported that the 3322 and 337 sound great with the K701s and D5000s._

 

I just noticed that post. I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## JackN

Hi, could someone post the dimensions of the 3322 please.


----------



## Godkin

Length: 27cm
 Depth: 19.5cm
 Height: 13cm


----------



## Godkin

Some interesting, and rather depressing, news from LUCKY FROG AUDIO, a distributor for DARKVOICE in the UK, interesting because it helps resolve the DARKVOICE/LA FIGARO debate which has been taking place here, and depressing because it highlights poor quality control at DARKVOICE.

 LUCKY FROG AUDIO report that because of "quality control issues" they will "no longer be stocking and selling the DARKVOICE 3322 tube headphone amplifier". They then go on to explain the reasons behind the deterioration in quality control: the brothers who started the DARKVOICE brand "have been having issues and decided to go their separate ways... and because of the instability caused by this family split, quality control standards at DARKVOICE/LA FIGARO and BOYIER... have declined". Here is the link to LUCK FROG AUDIO for those interested:

Lucky Frog Audio.co.uk are proud to stock the amazing Darkvoice THA 3322 tube headphone amplifier. Amp is ideal for hd650 cans..


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some interesting, and rather depressing, news from LUCKY FROG AUDIO, a distributor for DARKVOICE in the UK, interesting because it helps resolve the DARKVOICE/LA FIGARO debate which has been taking place here, and depressing because it highlights poor quality control at DARKVOICE.

 LUCKY FROG AUDIO report that because of "quality control issues" they will "no longer be stocking and selling the DARKVOICE 3322 tube headphone amplifier". They then go on to explain the reasons behind the deterioration in quality control: the brothers who started the DARKVOICE brand "have been having issues and decided to go their separate ways... and because of the instability caused by this family split, quality control standards at DARKVOICE/LA FIGARO and BOYIER... have declined". Here is the link to LUCK FROG AUDIO for those interested:

Lucky Frog Audio.co.uk are proud to stock the amazing Darkvoice THA 3322 tube headphone amplifier. Amp is ideal for hd650 cans.._

 

That sucks, I wonder if yuking09 has anything to say on the matter.


----------



## Godkin

If true, it's bad news, but it's only LUCKY FROG AUDIO's side to the story. As you point out, it'll be interesting to hear LA FIGARO's opinions on the issue.


----------



## sizwej

^^ Doesn't sound good.QC is one issue, but the response Darkvoice allegedly gave to Lucky Frog Audio, doesn't inspire much confidence in the brand.


----------



## Mambosenior

I've had a DV3322 for about a month. (Bought it from Boyier.) So far, no issues except great sound with HD-800! (Will post later on impressions. So far, I am extremely pleased.) Was meditating buying the 337SE--simple "lust," not dissatisfaction with the 3322.

 Sorry to learn of this dispute as DV seems to have a lot of satisfied customers. 

 By the way: have there been many posts here by DV owners complaining of QC regarding their purchases? I can't recall reading enough of them to have alarmed me about ordering the 3322.


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mambosenior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've had a DV3322 for about a month. (Bought it from Boyier.) So far, no issues except great sound with HD-800! (Will post later on impressions. So far, I am extremely pleased.) Was meditating buying the 337SE--simple "lust," not dissatisfaction with the 3322.

 Sorry to learn of this dispute as DV seems to have a lot of satisfied customers. 

 By the way: have there been many posts here by DV owners complaining of QC regarding their purchases? I can't recall reading enough of them to have alarmed me about ordering the 3322._

 





 I've gone through alot of DV threads and never read anything about quality problems. Although, my 336i does have slight paint chipping, but the new models are all anodized alluminum so there is no paint to chip


----------



## Godkin

I've owned three DARKVOICE amps over the years - FIGARO, 332 and 3322 - and I've had no problems whatsoever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Personally, I've heard of one disgruntled 3322 owner whose amp didn't work properly.


----------



## alvin sawdust

When my 337se turned up it looked like it had been kicked all the way from China.


----------



## Oskari

My 336se is fine but www.darkvoice.com.cn has been missing for about a week now.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oskari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My 336se is fine but www.darkvoice.com.cn has been missing for about a week now._

 

Hopefully La Figaro will rise from the ashes.I absolutely adore the sound of my darkvoice amp but there are areas where things could be improved greatly.Packaging is one area and customer relations is another.The build of the 3322 looks superb but the 337se case work is shoddy in parts and the transformer housings don't line up very well and on my amp the gold plating on the rca's is flaking.Not something that would happen with an American made amp in the same price range.
 So come on La Figaro and pick up the baton.You have a good following on this forum and we deserve better.


----------



## JackN

Thanks for the dimensions Godkin.

 I was going to order a 3322 tonight. It was a choice between that and the LD MkIV. The final choice was made on the strength of Godkin's review and the WAF (wife acceptance factor). She likes the looks of the 3322. However, reading the latest posts about Dark Voice hardly fills me with confidence.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JackN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the dimensions Godkin.

 I was going to order a 3322 tonight. It was a choice between that and the LD MkIV. The final choice was made on the strength of Godkin's review and the WAF (wife acceptance factor). She likes the looks of the 3322. However, reading the latest posts about Dark Voice hardly fills me with confidence._

 

Hang on for the time being and let the dust settle,if you can afford to wait that is.The La Figaro version of the 3322 will be superb i'm sure.


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JackN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the dimensions Godkin.

 I was going to order a 3322 tonight. It was a choice between that and the LD MkIV. The final choice was made on the strength of Godkin's review and the WAF (wife acceptance factor). She likes the looks of the 3322. However, reading the latest posts about Dark Voice hardly fills me with confidence._

 

What headphones do you plan to use with the 3322? Also, I would wait, the 332s has upgraded rcas and headphone inputs.


----------



## JackN

I've got some Precide Ergo 2 headphones. These, to my ears sound better than the HD600 that I owned. I had both pairs between them at the same time and was able to do a direct comparison using a MF X Cans 2 and a Cambridge Audio CD4se CD player. 

 I sold the HDs and bought a used Stax Sigma (the box like "panoramic sound" style) with a SRM 1 energiser. These still work but I want to get back into tube audio.

 Please correct me if I'm wrong. The Figaro 322s is the new 3322s i.e. twin volume controls. I need these since I can compensate for the hearing differences that I have. I need more volume in my left ear to shift the sound stage to the centre.


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JackN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've got some Precide Ergo 2 headphones. These, to my ears sound better than the HD600 that I owned. I had both pairs between them at the same time and was able to do a direct comparison using a MF X Cans 2 and a Cambridge Audio CD4se CD player. 

 I sold the HDs and bought a used Stax Sigma (the box like "panoramic sound" style) with a SRM 1 energiser. These still work but I want to get back into tube audio.

 Please correct me if I'm wrong. *The Figaro 322s is the new 3322s* i.e. twin volume controls. I need these since I can compensate for the hearing differences that I have. I need more volume in my left ear to shift the sound stage to the centre._

 

Correct.


----------



## Godkin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *alvin sawdust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hopefully La Figaro will rise from the ashes.I absolutely adore the sound of my darkvoice amp but there are areas where things could be improved greatly.Packaging is one area and customer relations is another.The build of the 3322 looks superb but the 337se case work is shoddy in parts and the transformer housings don't line up very well and on my amp the gold plating on the rca's is flaking.Not something that would happen with an American made amp in the same price range.
 So come on La Figaro and pick up the baton.You have a good following on this forum and we deserve better._

 

Well said, Alvin Sawdust!


----------



## AntiGeek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If true, it's bad news, but it's only LUCKY FROG AUDIO's side to the story. As you point out, it'll be interesting to hear LA FIGARO's opinions on the issue._

 

So would I be interested in hearing from them. They obviously decided to dump the junk on me and "shut up shop" before the s*it hit the fan!






 I almost believe that it was personal.

 The good news is that the amplifiers that do work don't have much to go wrong with them and should last for many years (I do hope so..).

 Their QC controllers must have been blind to pass this obviously cosmetically challanged example of a 3322 pictured below. This was working OK so was sold at a discount to a fellow Headfier in Norway). It also had a very loose IEC socket..





 The 337 with the paintwork scrapes (sold at a discount by me. Not pictured) obviously escaped DVs quality control also. 

 The damage looked to have been caused by an escaped tube cage even though DV did not ship the 337s sold to me with tube cages. They obviously thought that I would like this "customised" paint effect..

 Here is just some of the dodgy tubes:




 And the two "popping" LaFigaro 336 Classics? Its obviously not transit damage as they both display similar issues and loose volume controls.

 The Darkvoice website has dissapeared and a new La Figaro website appears to be under construction: 

headphones lafigaro darkvioce amps YUKING AUDIO

 I'm not holding my breath that either DV or Lafigaro will have the decency to admit being at fault and offer any solution.


----------



## Godkin

There's simply no excuse for such shoddiness, Antigeek - it's unforgivable. In businesss, the customer always comes first. It's a lesson many companies, especially Chinese ones, could learn from.

 The only reason could be as DARKVOICE collapsed, staff morale broke down, leading to the woeful quality control so evident in the amps that you bought.


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AntiGeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So would I be interested in hearing from them. They obviously decided to dump the junk on me and "shut up shop" before the s*it hit the fan!






 I almost believe that it was personal.

 The good news is that the amplifiers that do work don't have much to go wrong with them and should last for many years (I do hope so..).

 Their QC controllers must have been blind to pass this obviously cosmetically challanged example of a 3322 pictured below. This was working OK so was sold at a discount to a fellow Headfier in Norway). It also had a very loose IEC socket..





 The 337 with the paintwork scrapes (sold at a discount by me. Not pictured) obviously escaped DVs quality control also. 

 The damage looked to have been caused by an escaped tube cage even though DV did not ship the 337s sold to me with tube cages. They obviously thought that I would like this "customised" paint effect..

 Here is just some of the dodgy tubes:




 And the two "popping" LaFigaro 336 Classics? Its obviously not transit damage as they both display similar issues and loose volume controls.

 The Darkvoice website has dissapeared and a new La Figaro website appears to be under construction: 

headphones lafigaro darkvioce amps YUKING AUDIO

 I'm not holding my breath that either DV or Lafigaro will have the decency to admit being at fault and offer any solution.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 







 hmmm tastes like drama


----------



## Mambosenior

Has the Boyier company said anything concerning this embroglio? They had been cheerleading here not too long ago.


----------



## AntiGeek

Retracted!


----------



## JackN

I'm getting confused now (not too difficult I admit). If DarkVoice have "shut up shop" and the partners have acrimonoiusly split it seems odd that the about to trade headphones lafigaro darkvioce amps YUKING AUDIO is advertising DarkVoice amps. 
 Also, Boyier are still selling DarkVoice. I wonder if these are good ones or end of line shoddy ones, some of which got supplied to AntiGeek?


----------



## Godkin

It's a confusing situation, JackN, to be sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Both the new LA FIGARO and BOYIER sites are still advertising DARKVOICE amps, but perhaps they've a backlog of amps that have to be sold.

 Whether you should buy from BOYIER at this time is questionable: my experience was good, but after ANTIGEEK's horrible trouble I would probably buy from a tried and tested E-Bay seller like JASMINE_CHINE.


----------



## AntiGeek

Yes, JASMINE_CHINE is a very good, helpful seller. Buyers should be OK so long as the amps are actually listened to prior to dispatch.

 The amps should be bomb proof enough to survive a long, rough ride even if the tubes are not.


----------



## boyier2008

BOYIER is darkvoice、Little Dot、Lafigaro、Yulong foreign agents. Selling their products, darkvoie & lafigaro are 2 firms which are both substantive,manufacturing their own products under their brands by themselves. All the products are new-brand with good quality and have one year guarantee. Pls confirm your purchase order amp!


----------



## AntiGeek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boyier2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BOYIER is darkvoice、Little Dot、Lafigaro、Yulong foreign agents. Selling their products, darkvoie & lafigaro are 2 firms which are both substantive,manufacturing their own products under their brands by themselves. All the products are new-brand with good quality and have one year guarantee. Pls confirm your purchase order amp!_

 

If your not directly linked to Darkvoice, why do you share exactly the same bank details and Benificiary name "Zhou Rong" ?

http://www.boyier.com/article.php?id=10

 "Alternatively you may pay by a wire transfer. Please make the transfer to:

 Beneficiary: Zhou rong

 IBAN (Beneficiary's a/c no): 8470 7502 0049 545

 SWIFT (BIC): BKCHCNBJ570

 Beneficiary's Bank: Bank of China the Chengdu Hi-Techindustrial Development Zone Bank-branch"

 Judging by the somewhat cryptic bill of laden, I've got no proof either way that the 337s were sent from Boyier so I will have to retract my comments about the 337s being supplied through them.

 I still believe that Boyier are closely linked to Darkvoice and that the Bill of laden was not in Darkvoice's usual style. Rather than the usual "Sound Intensifier" discription, this batch were described rather comically as "Cosmetic Kits". 

 Also different was that the 337s had packaging strap bands accross their boxes whereas amps imported through Darkvoice directly are just taped with no strapping.

 Whether or not they were supplied through Boyier, I'll give them the benefit of the doubt. 

 Sharing the same beneficiary name and bank details with Darkvoice though would generally indicate some link..


----------



## Godkin

I take back all I said about the lack of synergy between the 3322 and low impedance headphones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They sound fantastic together. I'm listening to the 3322 (SVETLANA 6S19P-Bs and WE403Bs) with the SUPERLUX HD681s (32ohms) and they're great. The SUPERLUX headphones are one of the best hifi bargains I've come across (they cost about £20) and they absolutely sing with the 3322.


----------



## boyier2008

darkvoice have used my account


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boyier2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_darkvoice have used my account_

 

What are you trying to say? 
 I understand that you don't fully grasp the english language but most of your posts are nonsense and have no bearing on what is being talked about.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I take back all I said about the lack of synergy between the 3322 and low impedance headphones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They sound fantastic together. I'm listening to the 3322 (SVETLANA 6S19P-Bs and WE403Bs) with the SUPERLUX HD681s (32ohms) and they're great. The SUPERLUX headphones are one of the best hifi bargains I've come across (they cost about £20) and they absolutely sing with the 3322._

 

Hey Godkin,i've just pulled the trigger on a pair of superlux hd681s,23 quid posted off fleabay


----------



## Godkin

Superb headphones, amazing really for the money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are some threads here at Head-Fi about the HD681s, but I found out about them at the ROCK GROTTO. According to SUPERLUX - yes, the Chinese are now into audiophile headphone production! - they are going to release three more models early next year. It is a stunning entry into the headphone market, and as some at ROCK GROTTO have said, it puts larger manufacturers of headphones to shame, both in terms of sound quality and affordability.


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yuking09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The new 332 using the device: 
 rc socket is the the CMC
 The headphone jack is the NEUTRIK
 The output capacitor is the EC
 Tube is the two Soviet Union OTK 6 米 1 and two Beijing 6c19

 old332 use the device: 
 rc socket is made in China
 Headphone jack is made in China
 The output capacitor is the SOLEN
 Tube is two chengdu 6j1 and two Beijing 6c19

 The old 332 uesd two SOLEN capacitor which is in the left and right channels are 30uf 
 The new 332 used two EC capacitor which is in the left and right channels are 40uf , the new 332 is more suitable for the low-frequency low-impedance headphones 

 new 3322(332s) still testing._

 


 Is it almost done testing?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cannot wait for this amp to come out, I love my 336i, but I want something that will make me want to leave headfi and never upgrade again.


----------



## Godkin

Hopefully, YUKING09 will get back to us, and we can get around to listening to the new amps. I mean, there can't be too much testing, they are simply revamped DARKVOICE designs.


----------



## yuking09

During this time， we are busy in manufacture, so we rarely come here


----------



## BigTony

Ohhhh ... they look shiney .. when can we order one?


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigTony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ohhhh ... they look shiney .. when can we order one?_

 

That is not the 332S, I'm pretty sure those are available now on ebay.


----------



## allezz

Does anyone know if it's safe to swap rca cables going into the amp input while it is on?


----------



## sizwej

I think the Lafigaro 336 is now available on ebay.You really get screwed on the shipping though.

DarkVoice 336CLASSIC LA FIGARO Headphone Tube Amplifier - eBay (item 290373334410 end time Dec-22-09 18:45:29 PST)


----------



## Mambosenior

That price for the DV336 is simply outrageous. Take a look at this link, please:

http://www.boyier.com/goods.php?id=9

 I understand Boyier has taken some hits here lately but I can vouch for my DV3322 being delivered promptly and perfectly functional. I received mine in November.


----------



## Godkin

Outrageous in what way? Their price, around £145, in very reasonable. E-bay prices range from between £160 to a truly outrageous £206 (plus delivery). 

 Like you, I had a very positive experience with BOYIER. Their price for the 3322 beat everyone else's, and delivery was extremely fast.


----------



## Mambosenior

Godkin,

 My point was that Boyier's shipped price (for Figaro 336) to US is $295. and the seller's on Ebay (US) comes to $440.

 For the 3322 the difference—that is, if someone wins it at the $399. starting point—is much less: Boyier $460., the other $490. ($570. if bought at the $480. “Buy It Now”).

 I do understand that buyers in other countries, with all the added taxes, duties, etc., pay much, much more for foreign electronics than we do in the US. My comment was in no way meant to be insensitive to that fact.


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mambosenior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Godkin,

 My point was that Boyier's shipped price (for Figaro 336) to US is $295. and the seller's on Ebay (US) comes to $440.

 For the 3322 the difference—that is, if someone wins it at the $399. starting point—is much less: Boyier $460., the other $490. ($570. if bought at the $480. “Buy It Now”).

 I do understand that buyers in other countries, with all the added taxes, duties, etc., pay much, much more for foreign electronics than we do in the US. My comment was in no way meant to be insensitive to that fact._

 

Woah boyier prices include shipping? this whole time I always thought they charge extra for it, I was too lazy to make an account and find out how much. I cannot wait for them to get the 332S in. Btw there are pics of the 332C up on headphones lafigaro darkvioce amps YUKING AUDIO


----------



## Mambosenior

Boyier does charge shipping. $230. is their price, before shipping, for the Figaro 336. The 3322 is (currently) $390 before shipping.

 The link to the 336 is: http://www.boyier.com/goods.php?id=9

 Other DV products are also available on this site.

 Thank you for the link on the 332C. Very attractive amp, but I'm happy that my 3322 has the double gain controls.


----------



## Godkin

I see now that you used the word outrageous ironically rather than critically. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tend to use it prejoratively, so I viewed your comment as meaning the prices were excessive and unreasonable.

 One of the reasons I buy hifi from China is that here in the UK we pay nothing for VAT or import duty. I was going to buy an amp recently from a Canadian dealer but the import duty, although not exorbitant, still put me off.


----------



## Mambosenior

Godkin, thanks for your understanding. But...

 ...I thought that you gents, having The Queen in common with Canada and all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, would be getting some import duty breaks with goods coming from there.

 Commonwealth Realm, no? Is Canada misbehaving, you think? (It's Québec. Again! Huh?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Godkin

No such luck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As I said, the import duty was not excessive (about £30) but it was a major factor when it came down to deciding on which amp to buy. I'm actually surprised our money-grabbing government hasn't closed the Chinese loophole yet!


----------



## omegaman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *deltaspirit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Woah boyier prices include shipping? this whole time I always thought they charge extra for it, I was too lazy to make an account and find out how much. I cannot wait for them to get the 332S in. Btw there are pics of the 332C up on headphones lafigaro darkvioce amps YUKING AUDIO_

 

Prefer the looks of the original 332 myself, still love mine 2 years on. They do make great amps.


----------



## yuking09

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was simply repeating what LA FIGARO were claiming about the 332, that the "new 332 is more suitable for the low-frequency low-impedance headphones". My post was questioning how effective the extra 20uF would be in achieving this. 

 The design of the LA FIGARO and DARKVOICE amps are, in my humble opinion, more suited towards high impedance headphones. The general view on these forums seems to support this, although some have reported that the 3322 and 337 sound great with the K701s and D5000s._

 

3322 and 332 is applicable for 32 - 600 ohms ,preferably about 300 ohm 'headphones.


----------



## yuking09

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *deltaspirit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is very good news. So any idea when this will be available for purchase? Will it be sold at audiophilechina?_

 

audiophilechina and boyier cooperated with us ,both audiophilechina and boyier have a good reputation.


----------



## yuking09

Our company is newly establisheb and we don't sell the Darkvoice'products,now we are running the lafigaro.We should be responsible for the machine which have our designer's signature


----------



## yuking09

Our company is newly establisheb and we don't sell the Darkvoice'products,now we are running the lafigaro.We should be responsible for the machine which have our designer's signature


----------



## yuking09

[/ IMG]公司是新establisheb，我们不出售Darkvoice'products，现在我们正在运行la figaro.We应该为我们的机器，有设计师的签名[/ IMG负责]


----------



## brokensound

DV is making so many beautiful new amps, sounds like it's time for me to move on up from the 332 to the 3322 or 336.

 ___________________
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f43/fs-omz-2-5a-458677/
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/fs...6/#post6214509
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f10/fs...1/#post6233704


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *brokensound* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DV is making so many beautiful new amps, sounds like it's time for me to move on up from the 332 to the 3322 or 336._

 

Going from a 332 to 336 is a downgrade, don't let the number sceme fool you.


----------



## Godkin

Congratulations, Yuking09, on the new range of amps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The new 332S is beautiful, even nicer than the 3322. You've taken the original amp and given it an attractive face-lift.


----------



## JackN

I'll second that. The La Figaro 332s looks exceptionally good. One request Yuking09. Please photograph it in all its glory, i.e without the ugly (to my eyes) tube covers.


----------



## Godkin

Yuking09 kindly PMed me yesterday. This is part of what he wrote:

 Hello Godkin
 The first 332S is produced today
 332S' material
 Tube is two OTK6 m1 ,two 6C19 .
 Potentiometer is made inJapan.
 The output capacitor is made in Japan SH-HPX, capacity is 65UF
 Weighing about 7 kg

 Although I own a 3322, it would be interesting to hear the new 332S, but with Christmas coming up money is in short supply. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully, one of you guys will buy one and review it here.


----------



## Just Julian

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Although I own a 3322, it would be interesting to hear the new 332S, but with Christmas coming up money is in short supply. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully, one of you guys will buy one and review it here._

 

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## deltaspirit

Amazing looking amp. I can't wait for a review.


----------



## boyier2008

We get stock right now,and forturnate for you, we'll make some special discounts before Marry Christmas.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boyier2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We get stock right now,and forturnate for you, we'll make some special discounts before Marry Christmas._

 

To the words of kate bush "Oooh... he's here again....the man with the dollar sign in his eyes"

 Marry Crassmus to you


----------



## Audict123

About 2 months ago, I bought a 3322 from Luckyfrog in the UK. The amp however never reached me because one channel turned out to be defective. Apparently, it was one of several defective/damaged amps that Luckyfrog received. I'm actually thankfull this retailer checked the amp thoroughly before sending it over. 

 Reading the latest news on the 332s, I decided to wait for that equivalent of the 3322 by La Figaro. As soon as it's available, I'll buy one (assuming a 3322-like price) and report on it here, in combination with HD650+HD600 phones. Just give me a sign as soon as you have one for sale Yuking! 

 Right now, I don't have a proper home headphone amp to compare it with - except for a Dared MP5 which is merely OK imho. I had several amps in the past and should be able to say something sensible about the 332s's performance. It's about time I do something in return for this forum. The Yuin PK1 are one revelation for 'on the road' I never would have learned about without Head fi!


----------



## Kitarist

How much are these going for


----------



## Godkin

Yuking09 says there will be "special discounts" for new buyers. He quoted $300 to me, but whether that applies to everyone I don't know. Very tempting.


----------



## Just Julian

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yuking09 says there will be "special discounts" for new buyers. He quoted $300 to me, but whether that applies to everyone I don't know. Very tempting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

godkin: I think you should go for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i know for a fact many of us bought the 3322 because of your in depth review here on head-fi. lets say you experiance improvements i will have to buy the 332s. for now i just think it looks better....


----------



## Godkin

I would have bought a 332S, Just Julian, but I've just bought a new DAC (XINDAK DAC-5) and at this time of the year cash is in short supply. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The wife would take an attack of apoplexy if I brought another piece of hifi into the house.

 But who's to say, in the new year I might just pull the trigger! A comparison between the 3322 and the new 332S is something that needs to be done.


----------



## Mambosenior

It is indeed good news that this product line is being continued and improved! Looking forward to the "new" versions of 337 and 337SE, if and when they do appear.

 Very, very happy with my trouble-free DV3322. With the HD-800 it provides a never-ending thrill of great music reproduction. I don't know yet if I am totally moved by the looks of the new version. Those black tube, and whatever else, enclosures on top are downright jarring visually. (Why not in silver? Maybe?)

 Good luck and best wishes to LaFigaro.


----------



## btsgreg

Thanks for the review, Godkin!


----------



## yuking09

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_About 2 months ago, I bought a 3322 from Luckyfrog in the UK. The amp however never reached me because one channel turned out to be defective. Apparently, it was one of several defective/damaged amps that Luckyfrog received. I'm actually thankfull this retailer checked the amp thoroughly before sending it over. 

 Reading the latest news on the 332s, I decided to wait for that equivalent of the 3322 by La Figaro. As soon as it's available, I'll buy one (assuming a 3322-like price) and report on it here, in combination with HD650+HD600 phones. Just give me a sign as soon as you have one for sale Yuking! 

 Right now, I don't have a proper home headphone amp to compare it with - except for a Dared MP5 which is merely OK imho. I had several amps in the past and should be able to say something sensible about the 332s's performance. It's about time I do something in return for this forum. The Yuin PK1 are one revelation for 'on the road' I never would have learned about without Head fi!_

 

Now we only produce one 332s,it is 220V ,we will develop the production plans next week.
 332s's current order price is similar to 3322.luckyfrog is a responsible dealer,at present we are dealing the matter with luckyfrog .When 332s is in mass production,we will send to our dealer at the first time.


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would have bought a 332S, Just Julian, but I've just bought a new DAC (XINDAK DAC-5) and at this time of the year cash is in short supply. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The wife would take an attack of apoplexy if I brought another piece of hifi into the house.

 But who's to say, in the new year I might just pull the trigger! A comparison between the 3322 and the new 332S is something that needs to be done._

 

Hi Godkin,sorry to go off topic but what do you think of the DAC-5?


----------



## Godkin

Won't be able to report on the sound of the DAC-5 until Christmas - it's a present from "her indoors." But as soon as I get it fired up I'll report back here.

 The DAC-5 arrived this morning, and what does impress is the build quality: very sturdy construction with a hugely thick piece of brushed aluminium at the front. It's very pretty as well, and has a switchable output - between tube and solid state. All and all, very impressed by build and aesthetics. 

 And guess what, along the manuals and cables you get a pair of white gloves! Yes, white cotton gloves!


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Won't be able to report on the sound of the DAC-5 until Christmas - it's a present from "her indoors." But as soon as I get it fired up I'll report back here.

 The DAC-5 arrived this morning, and what does impress is the build quality: very sturdy construction with a hugely thick piece of brushed aluminium at the front. It's very pretty as well, and has a switchable output - between tube and solid state. All and all, very impressed by build and aesthetics. 

 And guess what, along the manuals and cables you get a pair of white gloves! Yes, white cotton gloves!_

 

Look forward to your impressions mate.I like the look of the new DAC-9 but i must say that for the price you can pick up a DAC-5 for now it is very tempting.


----------



## Godkin

For a DAC of this quality, the price now is ridiculously cheap. I paid £245 for the DAC and £60 delivery. Delivery took just two days! I can't wait to hear it. I thought about buying one about two years ago, when the price was about £450. Glad I waited. I don't know about the DAC-9, but the DAC-8 is a beautiful piece of equipment. Technically, I read it's basically the same as the DAC-5, but in a prettier box.


----------



## Audict123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *alvin sawdust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Godkin,sorry to go off topic but what do you think of the DAC-5?_

 

That's quite a coincidence: I posted here because I fancy the 332s but I have the Xindak DAC5 too (almost 2 years now). I use it in my speaker system (PC bitperfect output -> Xindak DAC5 XLR output -> Pathos Logos amp -> Usher CP 6371 modded with beryllium tweeters). I think it's fantastic value. It's by far the cheapest component in my speaker system but in no way I feel it is lacking. I did modify it somewhat: the opamps have been replaced by Audio Gd Moon discrete modules, which gives a warmer sound. But it was already very good in native state. It has a very spatial sound with lots of depth. And the build quality is indeed amazing. The tubed output is actually only a tube buffer, I don't use it. Not that I dislike tubes: my amp has a tubed preamp stage.


----------



## Audict123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not that I dislike tubes: my amp has a tubed preamp stage._

 

 Oops, that was superfluous. Disliking and eagerly awaiting the release of the 332s wouldn't make sense, now would it...


----------



## Godkin

Thanks for your views, Arie123. Like you, I'll probably upgrade the stock op-amps with the Audio gd discrete OPAs - I too like the Moon. I'm itching to hear the sound of this DAC-5! Every year I get a new piece of hifi for a Christmas present and every year I'm a excited wreck. You'd think at my age I'd have learned to control myself.


----------



## yuking09

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mambosenior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is indeed good news that this product line is being continued and improved! Looking forward to the "new" versions of 337 and 337SE, if and when they do appear.

 Very, very happy with my trouble-free DV3322. With the HD-800 it provides a never-ending thrill of great music reproduction. I don't know yet if I am totally moved by the looks of the new version. Those black tube, and whatever else, enclosures on top are downright jarring visually. (Why not in silver? Maybe?)

 Good luck and best wishes to LaFigaro._

 


 When I heard the news the Japanese government prohibited the cutting of cherry wood, I immediately go to buy a W1000 headphones.As the anniversary of the end of the the Tieshan corner cherry wood .

 After I take it home and test it with 337se,I found that there is defects that 337se is for high sensitivity,low-impedance headphones.Thus I improved 337se ,but the result is not ideal.Undoubtedly it is the structure of 337se lead to that 337se push low-impedance isn't ideal.

 We designed lafigaro337 early.But it brought me trouble last test .So I decide not to produce 337.And there is Darkvoice337 in the market now.
 We will specifically design a new amp for low-impedance headphones .And we will produce it next year.Its name will not be lafigaro337,and the appearance of it will not look like 337.


----------



## Audict123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll probably upgrade the stock op-amps with the Audio gd discrete OPAs - I too like the Moon._

 

Hi Godkin. Thanks for your great review of the 3322. If you want to experiment with the Earth opa's in the DAC5 as well, just let me know and I'll send them over. I have both the dual and single types lying about. You need both types if you use the (non-tube) cinch output. 



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Every year I get a new piece of hifi for a Christmas present and every year I'm a excited wreck. You'd think at my age I'd have learned to control myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 I'm 45 and I gave up on that idea. Control is bad for hobbies, being an excited wreck can be really nice


----------



## BigTony

I've sold off a bunch of gear that I wasn't using, so now i have cash in my paypal account earmarked for a new 332s.... just hoping I don't spent it on something inappropriate while we wait for production to start !!


----------



## Godkin

Resist, Big Tony, resist! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We need onwers and reviewers of this new 332S.

 Thanks for your offer, Arie123, I might just take you up on that.


----------



## BigTony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Resist, Big Tony, resist! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We need onwers and reviewers of this new 332S.

 Thanks for your offer, Arie123, I might just take you up on that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Resistance is useless!!

 I could make a start buying some nice tubes i guess (sold my tubes with my dv amp!).
 What are the tube set for the amp?


----------



## regal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yuking09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After I take it home and test it with 337se,I found that there is defects that 337se is for high sensitivity,low-impedance headphones.Thus I improved 337se ,but the result is not ideal.Undoubtedly it is the structure of 337se lead to that 337se push low-impedance isn't ideal.

 We designed lafigaro337 early.But it brought me trouble last test .So I decide not to produce 337.And there is Darkvoice337 in the market now.
 We will specifically design a new amp for low-impedance headphones .And we will produce it next year.Its name will not be lafigaro337,and the appearance of it will not look like 337. 
 [/IMG]_

 

I hate to see tube newbies buying OTL tube amps for their Denons or Grados. Seems like the manufacturers want to keep this a sectret. For an OTL amp to work right with Denons it would require so much NFB the sound would be mush.

 These are 300 ohm and higher tube amps. Get an OPT or Hybrid tube amp for any headphone under 200 ohms


----------



## Godkin

Tubes for the 3322 and 332S are 2x6s19s (triode) and 2x6J1s (pentode). Good news is there are plenty of good western alternatives out there:

 Alternatives for 6S19 are: 6S19P or higher quality 6S19P-B.

 Alternatives for the 6J1 are: EF95, M8100 (higher quality EF95), CV4010 (military M8100), 6AK5, 6AK5W (higher quality 6AK5), 5654 5654W, 5654SQ, 403A, and 403B.

 Good luck on your hunt. Most of these tubes are pretty reasonably priced, though the WESTERN ELECTRIC and ERICSSON 403Bs can be expensive.


----------



## deltaspirit

If 332S sounds anything like the 3322 and better than looks like it would be a nice upgrade. My 336i is currently for sale, but will fund LA FIGARO's greatly anticipated 332S. Is anyone else buying one? I doubt I will be able to provide a decent review.


----------



## Godkin

No buyers yet, Deltaspirit. It's up to you, mate. You were born to review this amp. It's the reason for your existence.


----------



## Mambosenior

Ditto Godkin. Let the Darkvoice be with you.


----------



## Godkin

This thread is sadly devoid of pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Remember back to when you were looking to buy an amp, all you wanted to see were pics, lots of them. So 3322 owners, get your cameras out and post some pics. Our readers demand it.


----------



## AntiGeek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yuking09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now we only produce one 332s,it is 220V ,we will develop the production plans next week.
 332s's current order price is similar to 3322.luckyfrog is a responsible dealer,at present we are dealing the matter with luckyfrog .When 332s is in mass production,we will send to our dealer at the first time._

 

Many thanks to Yuking for the early Christmas presents that arrived this afternoon.

 To my suprise, the DHL driver brought two nicely packaged 332 Classic amplifiers.

 These look very similar to the old 332 but are far better made and more expensive looking.

 Deserving of special credit is the nice Neutrik headphone socket and very much improved Alps RK27 volume control. The CMC RCA sockets on the rear panel are also a nice improvement over the older Darkvoice 332. 

 The new La Figaro 332 Classic is also fairly cool running (bearing in mind the room temp is currently only 9 degrees C and its snowing outside). I assume the dedicated 240v mains transformer (vs the 220v trans on the older 332) helps keep it running cool when running on EU mains voltage and will hopefully extend its tube life.

 Although I don't have either a 332 or 3322 to directly compare the 332 Classic to, from memory I would say that it sounds almost identical to the DV3322. 

 The single, decent quality volume control is certainly much easier to use and more convenient than the two separate contols of the 3322. I would certainly personally go for this model over the 3322 for this one feature alone.

 Thanks to Yuking, I'm a much happier bunny. With the New Year I can begin to put the DV incident behind me by offering the La Figaro amplifers in place of the Darkvoice offerings..


----------



## Godkin

Congrats on the new amp, Antigeek! Nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The improvements to the new 332 Classic are good to see, especially the Neutrik socket and Alps pot. Looking forward to your impressions when the amp has fully burned in.


----------



## BigTony

Whoot - looks like i won't have to resist too long into the new year to empty my paypal account!


----------



## Godkin

Happy Christmas, guys!!!


----------



## Just Julian

Merry Christmas to you Darkvoice lovers...


----------



## Mambosenior

Wishing all of you and your families health and happiness during the Holidays.


----------



## Mampus

332s seems interesting to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, soon i will get my DT880/600. First, DV 336SE is the best-bang for the buck for it's price, but after my crappy eyes get some attention from 332s, maybe i will get this amp


----------



## deltaspirit

According to yuking09 they are currently manufacturing the amp, but are not yet ready with the boxes, I was told I would be able to order next month and will update when I do.


----------



## TNAaron

Hey guys. Great info on this thread. I recently took the dive and bought some HD-650s. I have been reading the forums and it seems that the Darkvoice amps are a perfect match with the Senns.

 Which DAC would be a good pair with the DV amps and HD650? I would be using my iMac (and probably a reference cd player down the road) with FLAC and ALAC files as my source.

 I have read about the new V-DAC from MF, the Pico, Zero, Benchmark DAC1, etc... I would like to keep the cost of amp plus DAC to around $1000, but wouldn't balk at going 2-300 overbudget.

 I listen to pretty much anything except for country and rap. Favorite bands are Radiohead, Kings of Leon, and Animal Collective. Love soul, funk, and singer/songwriter also.


----------



## Godkin

Hi, TNARON, welcome along. You're right about the HD650s and the DV amps, they're perfect together - a match made in heaven. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm in the process of burning in a new DAC I got as a Christmas present - the XINDAK DAC-5. I don't want to pre-judge anything, but it's a very fine DAC - very organic and natural sounding - even the 192KHz output. With an amp like the 332 or 3322, you want something that is natural in tone, even a bit on the warm side, because those DV amps are very much on the neutral side of the sound spectrum. The MF V-DAC has been characterised as warm so that may be a good choice. Another good candidate would be the VALAB NOS DACs, beautiful sounding and ridiculously cheap.


----------



## gbacic

Boyier has the 332classic for sale now for 368 USD, and I can't find the shipping price anywhere on the site.

 Is it included in the price of the product on Boyier?


----------



## deltaspirit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gbacic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Boyier has the 332classic for sale now for 368 USD, and I can't find the shipping price anywhere on the site.

 Is it included in the price of the product on Boyier?_

 

Nope, I'm pretty sure you have to make an account to see the shipping price.


----------



## Raez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gbacic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Boyier has the 332classic for sale now for 368 USD, and I can't find the shipping price anywhere on the site.

 Is it included in the price of the product on Boyier?_

 

Nop. I think shipping is ~$70.


----------



## Mambosenior

Godkin,

 Very much looking forward to your views of the Xindak and its interaction with your DV3322. Hope it's a pleasure.

 For $22.00 more than the 332classic, one can get the 3322 (close to/same shipping).


----------



## Godkin

The DAC-5 is burning in nicely, but already it's a beautiful sounding DAC - a class act. At the moment, I running the 192KHz output and it sounds fantastic. I might be sounding hasty here, but it's the best DAC I've ever owned. There I said it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's very natural and effortless, with just a touch of warmth. Perfect for a neutral sounding amp like the 3322.


----------



## gordonshowers

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gbacic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Boyier has the 332classic for sale now for 368 USD, and I can't find the shipping price anywhere on the site.

 Is it included in the price of the product on Boyier?_

 

It's not included, but just email him for the total cost (and to specify 110V/220V etc).

 He replied to me within 24 hours.


----------



## gordonshowers

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *deltaspirit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nope, I'm pretty sure you have to make an account to see the shipping price._

 

I did that at first, but when I emailed him I got quoted $10 cheaper!


----------



## ogygia

change the resistor with vishay






 replace cap for power...





 Since too big..............gonna find a house or make 4 holes on 3322
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Ultra fast vishay diode with 0.01uf cap by-pass





 THE MOST important~!!! output cap






 The change is huge and worth...

 especially, very bright treble form HD650! But 3322 is not match with k702 and other low impedence cans...have to mod the output cap again. Remove those mkp 10uf cap...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but the wima will keep for sure~
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 I got 3322 personally from China for almost 8 months? Sure...with a good price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very good amp with high impedence headphone!








 .


----------



## yuking09

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *regal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hate to see tube newbies buying OTL tube amps for their Denons or Grados. Seems like the manufacturers want to keep this a sectret. For an OTL amp to work right with Denons it would require so much NFB the sound would be mush.

 These are 300 ohm and higher tube amps. Get an OPT or Hybrid tube amp for any headphone under 200 ohms_

 

Hello
 We use the single-ended A circuit,the characteristic of cathode output is by low distortion,and within a wide frequency range.Our Chinese say OTL ,it is the transformer that there is no output .But two tubes output at the same time .Although thee is no output transformer in the amp ,and we use a tube which is in cathode output.We call this circuit is a single-ended A circuit which the single output in cathode.I dont't know whether our say the OTL is the same circuit?


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ogygia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_change the resistor with vishay






 replace cap for power...





 Since too big..............gonna find a house or make 4 holes on 3322
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Ultra fast vishay diode with 0.01uf cap by-pass





 THE MOST important~!!! output cap






 The change is huge and worth...

 especially, very bright treble form HD650! But 3322 is not match with k702 and other low impedence cans...have to mod the output cap again. Remove those mkp 10uf cap...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but the wima will keep for sure~
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 I got 3322 personally from China for almost 8 months? Sure...with a good price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very good amp with high impedence headphone!








 ._

 


 Very nice mods thus far...you could try Russian PLIO K75-10's bypassed with T3 Teflons in place of those 10uf MKP's for a really staggering SQ improvement although space with either of those Russian cap choices is an issue. The RIFA's are a top shelf choice. Bypass them with NOS 600V DC PIO film caps while your at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find the Russian NOS PLIO/Teflon combo the best I've ever heard with tube amps with the price being more than reasonable compared to CVH Teflons and other such notable but terribly expensive uber caps. I keep going back to the Russian PLIO/Teflon combo after trying many different types,brands etc. I now just use the Russian stuff without bothering with anything else.

 Peete.


----------



## ogygia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice mods thus far...you could try Russian PLIO K75-10's bypassed with T3 Teflons in place of those 10uf MKP's for a really staggering SQ improvement although space with either of those Russian cap choices is an issue. The RIFA's are a top shelf choice. Bypass them with NOS 600V DC PIO film caps while your at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ...

 Peete._

 

Those Russian cap is too expensive for me, as I never hear that before and all are NOS......I rather try musicap. 

 Is there other source which is cheaper than ebay? Thanks Pee


----------



## Ansh

These model names are quite confusing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 332, 3322 ,332c,332s


----------



## Godkin

Yes, it can be confusing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The 332 was a DARKVOICE amp, as was the 3322 which succeeded it. The 332C and 332S are LA FIGARO amps, the 332C is equivalent to the DV 332 and the 332S is equivalent to the DV 3322.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ogygia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those Russian cap is too expensive for me, as I never hear that before and all are NOS......I rather try musicap. 

 Is there other source which is cheaper than ebay? Thanks Pee_

 

They are peanuts compared to CVH caps or any other name brand if you really compare cost. Unfortunately the NOS stuff is primarily sold on eBay with some sources selling direct from Russia (but the shipping cost is steep and the time frame hit or miss when it comes to reliable shipping estimates).

 Better to get the parts from Ukraine based eBay vendors of which I have dealt with a couple so far. I've gone through hundreds of these caps (various projects, giving them to friends to try out etc) and have not had a DOA cap yet. I do need to get myself a decent meter for measuring capacitance so I can match the stuff I do have on hand (which is still quite a pile of stuff) but that can wait. The Russian NOS Teflon caps to avoid are the K72N series...only go with the T1 or T3 series. The metal casing and studs (steel/silver plated steel) of the K72N's lend a steely harsh quality that can't be corrected without taking the casing and the pins off the caps (not a job I'd like to tackle when I still have 10 K72N sitting here among other types). 

 The k40-Y9 series are cheaper than the venerable Sprague Vit Q's and are better sounding to boot. The Vit Q's are soft on the bottom end while the K40's let all the Bass through with zero drawbacks. If you go with cheaper PIO's you can still bypass those with cheap small value T1 Teflons and get 85% of the SQ of the K75-10/T-3 series......the difference in cost isn't really all that much however. You'll not find better caps for cheaper and that's a fact I've found out the hard way. The Russian caps are tailor made for tube gear and do wonders in SS circuits/DACs etc also...even the entry level K42 series are decent performers having the same basic SQ of the K40's but just a little less midrange refinement. Certainly better than any Vit Q, Aerovox,WestCap or other vinatge cap I've used thus far. MKP's, some oither low price poly film types are not in the same league as the paper in oil caps and often times the new stuff is more expensive than the NOS PIO's. In any event if you want to really upgrade that amp your going to have to spend some money on the caps, new production or NOS. It all depends on what you want to spend I suppose. 

 Just some food for thought while you contemplate parts choices....

 Peete.


----------



## boyier2008

We get lafigaro 332s right now,Please contact us to get details or order

http://www.boyier.com/goods.php?id=27


----------



## Ozer

Has anyone bought the La Figaro 332S yet ?


----------



## ulyses

Is DV 3322 an otl tube amp or transformer-coupled tube amp? I am thinking it for use with my k702 and I know these phones don't like otl amps. I can't figure DV 3322 belong which type of them from pictures. Yes, somebody says it's great with k70x but these are wery relative suggestions. Thinking of price and huge shipping costs, I have only one shot to find best solution. Btw I don't think ss amp which I already tryed with canamp. They drive k702 well but I realy miss tube sound which I taste before with Ld Mk2. Any advice?


----------



## Godkin

The 3322 is an OTL design. Conventional wisdom says these amps are not great with low impedance cans, and I'm sure in most cases this is true. I've tried the 3322 with 32ohm SUPERLUX HD681s and it sounded fine, maybe not as good as the SENNHEISER HD650s but not as bad as I thought it would be.

 I also have a YARLAND P100 with a transformer coupled output stage and impedance selector switch. Setting the switch to 32ohms, I plugged in the HD681s and the sound was pretty awful: the treble was ear-splitting sharp. The 3322, an OTL amp supposedly designed for high impedance headphones, was superior to an transformer coupled one with an impedance selector switch.

 Who'd have thought that!


----------



## ulyses

May be output type is not only effective think in this issue. Weird indeed


----------



## Just Julian

i have NOS pairs of tubes for sale for the darkvoice and lafigaro products (332 3322 332c 332s). Let me know if you are interested:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f44/fs...3/#post6314818


----------



## markieta

Just thought I'd share some more pics.

 Bought this used, just got it today!


 Anyone have recommendations on Mini>RCA cables (not going to DIY),
 I am using Macbook + DT880

 Cheers!


----------



## Godkin

Nice pics. What tubes are you running?


----------



## markieta

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Godkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice pics. What tubes are you running?_

 

Bought the amp used, and it is my first tube amp... Maybe you can help me out!?

 The tubes have 

 "6C19N-B"
 "VIII 70"
 *DIAMOND* "13"
 *CIRCLE* "OTK 5"

 and on the box

 "Ia=93mA"
 "S=7.7mA/V"


----------



## Mullet

Looks like you have Svetlana power tubes - 6C19P which are 6S19P in English. You're option for this tube is a Ulyanov 6C19P. The Ulyanov is marked with an arrow. Other than that there is a Chinese variant. Everybody around here seems to think they are teh suck. I think they are decent.

 Your other tube I think is a Russian variant on the 6AK5, 5654, 403B, EF96, CV4010 tubes. They are all the same type of tube but are the Western variants from a whole slew of manufacturers. Apparently, the Ericsson 403Bs and Western Electric 403Bs are the best of breed. The Mullard CV4010s are popular as well. I haven't listened to them yet. I'm still burning in my stock tubes on my La Figaro 332c so I won't comment on what is best. Your best bet is to try the different variants and see what you like best. That's what I plan on doing once I get about 100 hours on this amp.

 ~Mullet


----------



## Palpatine

Nice pics...great info!


----------



## Godkin

Those marks on the tubes are standard on all Russian NOS tubes: just quality control checks, year of manufacture, etc. But you've the good tubes there - the 6C19N-B or in English 6S19P-V, which are the ruggedised, military spec verion of the 6C19N or 6S19P.

 Check the logos on the tube: if it's a winged "C" then it's a SVETLANA made tube, if it an stylised arrow pointing upwards, it's a ULYANOVSK made tube.

 Further info on Russian tube logos here:

Russian Tube Factories and Logos


----------



## pekingduck

Anyone using the 3322 with the JVC DX1000's? Any comments? I was originally looking at the DV 337 but it's way too big and heavy for me...


----------



## spookygonk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pekingduck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was originally looking at the DV 337 but it's way too big and heavy for me..._

 

You do realise it's not a portable amp.


----------



## pekingduck

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You do realise it's not a portable amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL I am just afraid that my small table might not be able to support the weight


----------



## Godkin

I'd say it'd be good with the JVC DX1000s. The jury's still out on whether the 3322 and low impedance cans are the perfect match. Some say they're great, others not so good. I tried mine with a pair of 32ohm SUPERLUXs, and was pleasantly surprised by the sound: not as good as the high impedance HD650s, but better than I expected.


----------



## FHJay

Hello, semi long-time lurker here.

 I've read through most of this thread and tried searching, but was unable to find an answer to a question I had. Way earlier on, Godkin said that there were limited numbers of tubes available for this amp (as I'm sure is the case for all NOS). I'm really interested in getting a 3322, and I'm sure the investment is very worthwhile. However, I'm nervous that I will get it, and 5 years from now, be unable to find tubes for it, and essentially have a worthless amp.

 So my question is: NOS aside, will there be any problem procuring tubes for this amp for years to come? Even if they're not superior like the previously mentioned tubes in this thread, could I still get new tubes for it? Are there equivalents that would work still being made, if I can't get the Svetlanas or Ulyanovsk tubes? Like I said, I'm nervous about buying an amp that will one day still be working great, but will have become useless due to a lack of available tubes. Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Godkin

Welcome FHJay. I wouldn't worry unduly about any tube shortages. They're plenty of NOS tubes out there, though it's a diminishing supply. The Soviet Union made hundreds of thousands, possibly millions, of the 6S19P (6C19N) tubes for their military. Then the Chinese have also made millions of these tubes, though they're not as good as the Soviet ones. The 6S19P-V (6C19N-B) are higher quality or ruggedised versions, which last for about 5000hrs. That's a long time: I've been burning a pair for SVETLANA 6S19P-Vs for over a year and they sound perfect.

 The same goes for the 6J1s. The higher quality Soviet version was the 6J1P-EV. Plenty of those around. Stocks of the other tubes - the 6AK5s, 6AK5Ws, 5654s, EF95s, M8100s, CV4010s and 403Bs - are uncertain, but they're certainly plenty of them for sale online. A lot of these tubes were designed for military purposes by the US and British governments, so it can be assumed that there's a good supply of them to buy.


----------



## Quattro650

Godkin,

 This is my first post. Thanks to this thread, in particular you, I am enjoying musical bliss with my Darkvoice 3322. I just recently acquired a pair of LM 403B tubes, and find them a definite step above the Raytheon 6AK5Ws.

 Without your review and the many other comments about this excellent amp I would not have given it any thought. My experience with Boyier was just as you described it. However, the amp did arrive with a broken 6C19 tube. I don't know how that happened given the outstanding packaging. Oh well, stuff happens.

 I am using an Audio Note 3.1x DAC with HD 650s. The synergy is unreal. While recabling of the HD650 is a route that can be taken, one I have not taken, I believe it is important to improve everything that precedes it in the chain. I am experiencing a silky smooth, balanced, dynamic, non-fatiguing music reproduction with stock HD650s.

 Best wishes to you and all other music lovers.

 Quattro-6044


----------



## taisho

Thanks for the review. I will be purchasing this amp in a week or so.


----------



## Gubretti

This thread is making me get itchy for an upgrade =D I might have to buy this with taisho!


----------



## techenvy

so what comes close to the 3322 signature or performance?
 A+ for looks


----------



## taisho

fixed.


----------



## Frank I

Sound like the Dark Voice amps are having some issues. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## taisho

i love my DV amp. nuff said.


----------



## Gubretti

Quote: 





taisho said:


> i love my DV amp. nuff said.


 

 Nicely put lol, any specifics though?


----------



## taisho

Quote: 





gubretti said:


> Nicely put lol, any specifics though?


 

 The amp makes all of my music come to life through my HD-600's. Everything is more detailed, clear and you can hear all these little intricacies that I have never heard before. However, I did want some more bass, so I'm not sure if I wanna tube roll or buy a new pair of headphones. The former seems more cost effective. Also, I get some computer noise and it increases in volume as I turn it up on my amp. Hopefully the ground loop isolator will remedy my problem. Lastly, I currently have a little over 20 hours on the amp.


----------



## AS1

After almost a year of owning this amp, I must say I'm very much enjoying it. The amount of spatial detail stands out to me. Even if it's just speech from a radio show, I can easily hear reflections in the room for instance.
  Another observation, instruments sound noticably more natural than with my DV336. It's on such a level that it's very difficult to tell you're listening to a recording instead of real instruments. Oh, and I forgot what the HD650 veil was about. It just isn't there any more. I suspect because of the improved instrument separation.
  This amp was quite a bigger improvement than I had hoped for. Upgrading anything in my setup has become very low priority on my wish list.


----------



## tometran

where can i buy darkvoice's products


----------



## Ultrainferno

Wow this thread has gone dead, I wonder if Godkin is still around. I just read through it from page one but still have some questions left.
   
  The last impressions of Boyier/Darkvoice weren't so good. I emailed Boyier for shipping costs but never got a reply...
  Is it still advised to buy a 3322 (from them)? Or has build quality decreased like I read somewhere? (Of course there's the 332s, but it has no pre out...)
   
  This whole thread is about HD650s, I only saw one post talking about Beyer 880s. But as it is a high impedance amp I'm sure it'll be good for DT990~600 as well? Any experience/confirmation anyone? 
   
  How does this amp do with the stock tubes? (I was thinking of trying them first and then replacing them with Mullard M8100 & Svetlana 6s19p-b as i like warm relaxed sound with lots of base. other tips?)
   
  I hope to get a reply from someone, if not I guess it proves the DV brand is as good as dead & that I should save up for a WA3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  thanks!


----------



## Garage1217

I will be purchasing one in the next few weeks, cannot wait. have been eyeballing a 3322 for awhile and then found this review, very nice!


----------



## boirefish

Don't let this thread die! the darkvoice 3322 looks like a fantastic amp, and quite possibly the best in its price range?
   
  Regardless, I would happily buy one off anyone here. I'm in Australia, and i'm aware this isn't the trading forum, but just putting it out there. All aside, this amp is so nice and shiny. Not many others will look tubey yet modern, deliver good music and cost less than a wa3.


----------



## Szadzik

To the OP, can you please provide a direct link to the website you bought the amp from? You are the second person mentioning the page and so far I have not been able to get to that page. HAs it been closed out?


----------



## boirefish

www.audiophilechina.com/products1.asp?S_id2=2&s_id=25

here you go


----------



## Ultrainferno

you can also get i from darkvoice or yuking09 who produces a second version:http://www.yuking09.com/332s.asp


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Check out these 6J1 driver tube rolling reviews: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/563884/little-dot-tube-amps-vacuum-tube-rolling-guide#post_7625993


----------



## AlexRoma

Could an experienced owner help me get the situation clear ? 
  I've came through the entire thread and still would be happy to get an advice...
   
  If Darkvoice 3322 (Svetlana + Mullard M8100) is a *100%* reference. How much in comparison are the :
   
  1. DarkVoice 336 (Sylvania)
  2. LittleDot MKIII (Mullard M8100)
  3. Woo Audio 3 or 6
   
  At the moment I use LittleDot MKIII and I must know is this amp worth upgrading, or I should get the less or the more expensive one... Or even should I not upgrade after all, using my MKIII for longer as it is ?


----------



## Gradofan2

If anyone is interested in some tubes for the DV332 / DV3322 and Little Dot amps... let me know - I still have several great NOS tubes for these amps.


----------



## Dogmatrix

Quote: 





alexroma said:


> Could an experienced owner help me get the situation clear ?
> I've came through the entire thread and still would be happy to get an advice...
> 
> If Darkvoice 3322 (Svetlana + Mullard M8100) is a *100%* reference. How much in comparison are the :
> ...


 


 I had the LD Mkiii and still have a Lafigaro 332s which I kept in preference to the Mkiii. In terms of sound quality the 332s is much stronger in all areas, more open sound stage, wider frequency, there is an effortless ease to its delivery.
  Concerning tubes I prefer RCA command + Svetlana to Mullard, Telefunken and Raytheon were also good.
  Differences are slight, tube rolling in the 332s is much less dramatic than the Mkiii.
  With high impedance headphones there is no contest the 332s wins by a large margin I run DT770 600 ohm and Senn HD650.
  I can say without reservation that the upgrade was excellent value for me and I have no regrets.


----------



## AlexRoma

Thank you very much for your answer. I was very tempted buy the new 3322 reincarnation, but this dual-volume control makes me sad. I'll have to think twice before pushing the trigger.


----------



## perfect-pitch

Hey guys,
   
  I'm thinking of selling my beloved Darkvoice 3322. Maybe i will list it on the for sale forum, but i want to give you guys a first chance...
   
  Please feel free to send me a PM with further questions...
   
  Regards,
   
  perfect_pitch


----------



## lromlin

Just bought a new DV3322 and looking for a great pair of tubes to match with my D5000 cans.


----------



## faverodefavero

Would 3322 be better than the HiFiMan EF5 (if good at all) to drive a pair of HE-5LE Headphones? Please.


----------



## faverodefavero

Would 3322 be better than the HiFiMan EF5 (if good at all) to drive a pair of HE-5LE Headphones? Please.


----------



## faverodefavero

And, by the way: How can I delete a post, here? Or a, even, a Thread? Thanks


----------



## plexxx

I'm a new owner of the Darkvoice 3322 so I thought I'd post my experiences with it in this thread.  I bought mine locally in Hong Kong, my unit is black in color and I haven't seen any silver editions in the shops here.  I'm relatively new to the higher end headphone world and this is my first tube amp, prior to this I was using a Musical Fidelity V-Can with my DT990 600Ohm headphones.  My source us a Marantz CD5001 player.  The sound quality I'm experiencing after only 10 hours usage is very good, far better than my previous amp which I am now selling.  I understand the 3322 is not yet burned in and I do notice the sound quality improving the more I listen.  Bass and musical detail are far better with this amp already.  I do plan on switching to new tubes at some point in the near future.  One question, the signal tubes have a metal housing around them.  In the pictures online I have not seen these.  Any benefit in keeping them on?  I think it would look better without these, how I do I remove them without breaking something?


----------



## nonogolf

Does it give enough power to drive fluently the Beyer 880 (600Ohm) ?


----------



## nonogolf

I got it today , yes it can move it .


----------



## plexxx

I use it with DT990 600Ohm.  It drives them well and sounds great.


----------



## SgtE

I just bought this beauty off of ebay today! Cant wait to hear it 
   
  heres a pic i made that explain what i expect in the 3322.


----------



## Mambosenior

Great amp, you bought well! I still have it and use it often.


----------



## SgtE

Thank you, i feel very satisfied with the choice, i just wish it could get here faster


----------



## dxanex

I hope this thread stays alive, as I'm preparing to order mine today...
   
I was wondering from anyone who already owns this amp, do the instructions list the class/family tubes which are compatible with the 3322? I've found a few suggestions for tubes in this thread, but I can't seem to find any list of compatible tubes. This would help, as I'd like to research and possibly order some different tubes before the amp gets here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Thanks in advance!
   
  EDIT: Actually read this info in the review, skimmed through it and missed the tube info the first time around. Thanks, Godkin


----------



## hifimanrookie

Hey guys..quick question...does it do well with a he-500..as mine is 50ohm impedance and 89db sensity..thanks for ur help as i cant find any info about this combo. He500 needs 1watts and as far i can see the 3322 delivers that right? Or do i have to do something with the powertubes..stronger ones? Advice? Thanks


----------



## hifimanrookie

hifimanrookie said:


> Hey guys..quick question...does it do well with a he-500..as mine is 50ohm impedance and 89db sensity..thanks for ur help as i cant find any info about this combo. He500 needs 1watts and as far i can see the 3322 delivers that right? Or do i have to do something with the powertubes..stronger ones? Advice? Thanks




Got my answer myself..it wont pair well with my he500....sound is very thin..and the tremble is extreme grainy..the 337 actually did..so i bought the 337...it sounds heavely with those phones


----------



## dxanex

Can any 3322 owners comment on what driver tubes they are using and if there is a lot of noise on the amp? I have been through several different brands/pairings of 6J1/5654 tubes and there is always a humming sound in all my headphones, ranging from somewhat quiet to unbearable depending on the tubes.
   
  I'm just trying to figure out if there is anything wrong with my amp, or if I'm just getting crap tubes...Thanks!


----------



## Dogmatrix

Quote: 





dxanex said:


> Can any 3322 owners comment on what driver tubes they are using and if there is a lot of noise on the amp? I have been through several different brands/pairings of 6J1/5654 tubes and there is always a humming sound in all my headphones, ranging from somewhat quiet to unbearable depending on the tubes.
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out if there is anything wrong with my amp, or if I'm just getting crap tubes...Thanks!


 
  I have the 332S and have tried dozens of different combinations, I finally settled on the Voskhod 6j1 with Svetlana power tubes.
  Sounds like you have a problem as the background should be silent.
  I did get a buzz with a few tubes when they were new particularly RCA Command and Sylvania Gold Brand but it gradually faded to nothing as the tubes warmed up.
  Do you use a parts cleaner on the pins and sockets ? Even a small speck of dust could cause the problem you describe.


----------



## hifimanrookie

dxanex said:


> Can any 3322 owners comment on what driver tubes they are using and if there is a lot of noise on the amp? I have been through several different brands/pairings of 6J1/5654 tubes and there is always a humming sound in all my headphones, ranging from somewhat quiet to unbearable depending on the tubes.
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out if there is anything wrong with my amp, or if I'm just getting crap tubes...Thanks!




I dont have a 3322 but i had some kind of same experience with my 337 the other week..
I had to pull the tubes out for transportation to a Meet ..and when i got home my svetlana's hummed and gave noise from my headphones...just when i thought my amp was broken..i by accident changed both the driver tubes and the powertubes from left to right and wiggled them a bit carefuly while in..and damn..all noise was gone..dont know if it was because of not connecting well to the base or the change from left to right..but until now..perfect clean sound...maybe u can try that also?

question..did u get ur tubes from one seller only? Is it a reputable one? Try vacuumtubes.net.. Or tubemaze..both good companies to get ur tubes from imho.


----------



## dxanex

Thanks for the replies, guys. I have tried changing the power tubes and driver tubes in all different ways, and the hum just travels from the left to right channel. I've tried contacting the seller of the amp, but have heard nothing. They are based in China, of course. But here's the strange thing; I just got my brand new HD650 today from Sennheiser, and hooked up to the 3322, they are dead silent. Meanwhile, my K550's still hum and my K702's hum, only much quieter than the K550. So now I'm wondering if it's an impedance issue? Someone in another thread suggesting trying an impedance adapter, which I had never even heard of before.
   
  I used some Deoxit on the tubes and tube sockets on the amp, but that didn't do anything. Next I will try and blow the whole thing out with compressed air this weekend. The tubes came from eBay, but most of the sellers had 100-99% positive feedback so I assume they are reputable. My RCA 5 star tubes are relatively quiet, but the Vokshod tubes I just received hum so loudly in one channel on the K550/702, I can't even use them


----------



## hifimanrookie

dxanex said:


> Thanks for the replies, guys. I have tried changing the power tubes and driver tubes in all different ways, and the hum just travels from the left to right channel. I've tried contacting the seller of the amp, but have heard nothing. They are based in China, of course. But here's the strange thing; I just got my brand new HD650 today from Sennheiser, and hooked up to the 3322, they are dead silent. Meanwhile, my K550's still hum and my K702's hum, only much quieter than the K550. So now I'm wondering if it's an impedance issue? Someone in another thread suggesting trying an impedance adapter, which I had never even heard of before.
> 
> I used some Deoxit on the tubes and tube sockets on the amp, but that didn't do anything. Next I will try and blow the whole thing out with compressed air this weekend. The tubes came from eBay, but most of the sellers had 100-99% positive feedback so I assume they are reputable. My RCA 5 star tubes are relatively quiet, but the Vokshod tubes I just received hum so loudly in one channel on the K550/702, I can't even use them




OMG..pls dont use compressed air inside ur tube amp..it can damage the sensitive inside..google around to see whats best to clean inside..i never do it..a amp specialist does it for me regurarely..

And i am sorry to hear the hum still occurs..but its weird it doesnt hum on the senheiser...am sorry i cant help u with that..try the tuberolling thread here on headfi..they are pros in any thingies that can occur with tube amps..


----------



## dxanex

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> OMG..pls dont use compressed air inside ur tube amp..it can damage the sensitive inside..google around to see whats best to clean inside..i never do it..a amp specialist does it for me regurarely..
> And i am sorry to hear the hum still occurs..but its weird it doesnt hum on the senheiser...am sorry i cant help u with that..try the tuberolling thread here on headfi..they are pros in any thingies that can occur with tube amps..


 
   
  Ok, thanks for the heads up on the compressed air. I use the stuff regularly on my PC, but I suppose the amp would have more fragile connections. I'll give the guys at the tube rolling thread a shout. It's not a deal breaker for me, still a great amp, just slightly annoying when I can hear that hum between songs.


----------



## SgtE

dxanex, have you really made sure the tubes are pressed down against the socket properly? I had hum during tube rolling once but it went away with some fiddeling with the sockets... Also, new tubes may hum during burn-in.


----------



## hifimanrookie

sgte said:


> dxanex, have you really made sure the tubes are pressed down against the socket properly? I had hum during tube rolling once but it went away with some fiddeling with the sockets... Also, new tubes may hum during burn-in.



Yeah..i gave that advice also..fiddling helped with my 337


----------



## dxanex

Quote: 





sgte said:


> dxanex, have you really made sure the tubes are pressed down against the socket properly? I had hum during tube rolling once but it went away with some fiddeling with the sockets... Also, new tubes may hum during burn-in.


 
   
  Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Yeah..i gave that advice also..fiddling helped with my 337


 

 Yeah, I've tried pressing down on the tubes to the point that I was actually concerned I may damage the tubes. I finally got a hold of the seller, and he said he would contact one of the engineers and see what they say, so there's that...
   
  At least with my Senn HD650's it's not too much of an issue. But with my AKG's it's really quite annoying. I've also let the new tubes burn for 5-6 hours straight one morning and still no change in the hum at all :/
   
  Now I wonder if the tube sockets could be bad? There is a seller on eBay selling replacement ceramic tube sockets for pretty cheap. I wonder how hard it would be to replace the sockets? I know nothing of engineering, but I can replace components inside my PC just fine...but if there's soldering involved, forget it!!


----------



## SgtE

Quote: 





dxanex said:


> Yeah, I've tried pressing down on the tubes to the point that I was actually concerned I may damage the tubes. I finally got a hold of the seller, and he said he would contact one of the engineers and see what they say, so there's that...
> 
> At least with my Senn HD650's it's not too much of an issue. But with my AKG's it's really quite annoying. I've also let the new tubes burn for 5-6 hours straight one morning and still no change in the hum at all :/
> 
> Now I wonder if the tube sockets could be bad? There is a seller on eBay selling replacement ceramic tube sockets for pretty cheap. I wonder how hard it would be to replace the sockets? I know nothing of engineering, but I can replace components inside my PC just fine...but if there's soldering involved, forget it!!


 
   
  Changing parts in a computer is one thing, doing soldering in a tube amp is a totally different matter.
   
  A tube amp hold lethal amounts of volts if you dont know what you are doing.


----------



## hifimanrookie

dxanex said:


> Yeah, I've tried pressing down on the tubes to the point that I was actually concerned I may damage the tubes. I finally got a hold of the seller, and he said he would contact one of the engineers and see what they say, so there's that...
> 
> At least with my Senn HD650's it's not too much of an issue. But with my AKG's it's really quite annoying. I've also let the new tubes burn for 5-6 hours straight one morning and still no change in the hum at all :/
> 
> Now I wonder if the tube sockets could be bad? There is a seller on eBay selling replacement ceramic tube sockets for pretty cheap. I wonder how hard it would be to replace the sockets? I know nothing of engineering, but I can replace components inside my PC just fine...but if there's soldering involved, forget it!!  :blink:




First of all: I heard of tubes needing more then 48 hours to get quiet..so 5 hours is not so much..
Second..i myself am a specialist in building high end pc's from scratch..but i never ever would try to modify my tube amp..it really specialized work..best way is wait for a reply from ur seller first..and if they dont wanna help..what i find weird as u have warranty..then contact a reputable tube specialist..
I dont know which country u live..but am sure if u google locally for tube amp repairs/modders u will find one..in my experience look for guys who have experience with vintage guitars amps or something..those normally are the ones who know every fault a tube CAN have.

Good luck with it.


----------



## dxanex

alright, so I spoke with the seller again who has spoken with the engineer. He told me to take the driver tubes out of the sockets and leave the amp on for 48-72 hours and the humming noise should disappear. Sounds weird, but I guess I'll try it....


----------



## hifimanrookie

dxanex said:


> alright, so I spoke with the seller again who has spoken with the engineer. He told me to take the driver tubes out of the sockets and leave the amp on for 48-72 hours and the humming noise should disappear. Sounds weird, but I guess I'll try it....



Never heard that one..well try it..u have nothing to loose right..so if it dont work u can sent it back to them?


----------



## dxanex

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Never heard that one..well try it..u have nothing to loose right..so if it dont work u can sent it back to them?


 

 Well, I probably can. I would just like to avoid that if possible. I have to pack it up, ship it to China which takes half a month, duty fees, etc. then wait for a replacement... It's just an overall pain in the rear-end. That and it sounds sooo good with my new HD650's...I'd be lost without it for that long..


----------



## hifimanrookie

dxanex said:


> Well, I probably can. I would just like to avoid that if possible. I have to pack it up, ship it to China which takes half a month, duty fees, etc. then wait for a replacement... It's just an overall pain in the rear-end. That and it sounds sooo good with my new HD650's...I'd be lost without it for that long..



Am sorry to hear that..i wouldnt want to be in ur situation right now my friend..lets hope that the advice works then..


----------



## dxanex

Ok, so I finally figured out what the humming problem was. It was the flippin' SVETLANA POWER TUBES... after going through several driver tubes, burning in, leaving the amp on for days with and without tubes, cleaning with deoxit, sacrifice to the audio gods, ceremonial dances, ect. I finally had the genius idea to take out the Svetlana 6S19P-B tubes and replace them with the original stock Chinese power tubes (I had to dig them out of a box in the closet) and lo-and-behold all the humming stopped...like completely gone with all my EF95 tubes.
   
  So needless to say I am very happy now that I've gotten to the bottom of it, but at the same time I'm a little disappointed with the Svetlana tubes. Obviously, they must be faulty in some way...maybe some components/impurities loosened themselves from the glass during shipment? Who knows...but that sucks, considering the Svetlana tubes are supposedly superior to the Chinese power tubes. But I'm relieved that it's just the tubes and not a fault with the actual amp. For now I'm sticking with the Chinese power tubes, with the Tung-Sol 5654W driver tubes this thing still sounds fan-frickin'-tastic.


----------



## hifimanrookie

dxanex said:


> Ok, so I finally figured out what the humming problem was. It was the flippin' SVETLANA POWER TUBES... after going through several driver tubes, burning in, leaving the amp on for days with and without tubes, cleaning with deoxit, sacrifice to the audio gods, ceremonial dances, ect. I finally had the genius idea to take out the Svetlana 6S19P-B tubes and replace them with the original stock Chinese power tubes (I had to dig them out of a box in the closet) and lo-and-behold all the humming stopped...like completely gone with all my EF95 tubes.
> 
> So needless to say I am very happy now that I've gotten to the bottom of it, but at the same time I'm a little disappointed with the Svetlana tubes. Obviously, they must be faulty in some way...maybe some components/impurities loosened themselves from the glass during shipment? Who knows...but that sucks, considering the Svetlana tubes are supposedly superior to the Chinese power tubes. But I'm relieved that it's just the tubes and not a fault with the actual amp. For now I'm sticking with the Chinese power tubes, with the Tung-Sol 5654W driver tubes this thing still sounds fan-frickin'-tastic.



Dont u worry..i have svetlana's powertubes myself on my 337( see my pics) and they are dead silent..so u just have a bad pair..that happens..lucky i didnt experience that before..but from what i hear around..it happens..so not all svetlanas hum..u just had a bad pair..and trust me..my 337 sounds way better with my tung sols gt mesh plates driver tubes and the svetlanas as powertubes..then the orginal chinese ones..just try to buy from the reputable sellers..as that makes buying faulty tubes minimal..have fun listening


----------



## dxanex

hifimanrookie said:


> Dont u worry..i have svetlana's powertubes myself on my 337( see my pics) and they are dead silent..so u just have a bad pair..that happens..lucky i didnt experience that before..but from what i hear around..it happens..so not all svetlanas hum..u just had a bad pair..and trust me..my 337 sounds way better with my tung sols gt mesh plates driver tubes and the svetlanas as powertubes..then the orginal chinese ones..just try to buy from the reputable sellers..as that makes buying faulty tubes minimal..have fun listening




Where did you get your Svetlana tubes from?


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





dxanex said:


> Where did you get your Svetlana tubes from?





>





> the guy who bought it for me (was a gift for my birthday..lolz) bought it from www.vacuumtubes.net if i am not mistaken..as far i know they are very reputable seller..i myself just ordered a pair of matched NOS 5998's and a pair of rca 5693's red's from them. they are in the states and in florida as far i know...


----------



## hainss

I have a problem of humming with my 3322. I try to change all tube with another set of tube, but had no result, just a little difference in humming sound.
  I find a curious problem, when I close right volume I can hear, with very very low intensity, local radio. When I just put on a little of volume, radio cut. When I close left side, they affect sound of right side radio. 
 I have no radio receiver in my room 
  It's my power source doing that and doing humming?


----------



## hainss

Someone have experience of 3322 with HD-800?


----------



## dxanex

Quote: 





hainss said:


> Someone have experience of 3322 with HD-800?


 

 I threw a pair of HD 800's at my 3322 at a headphone meet...it sounded good, but I wasn't blown away. HD 800 on a fully balanced RSA B-52 amp blew me away. I don't have a ton of experience with the HD 800, but from what I've gathered they are picky with DACs/Amps. I think the HD 650 is a much better match for the Darkvoice 3322, FWIW...


----------



## trippinonprozac

Has anyone tried this amp with the Beyerdynamic T1's? I just purchased a pair and from everything I have been reading they pair very well with tube amps like the Woo Audio WA2 and WA6SE. From the reviews and descriptions of synergy with cans like the 701s etc I would guess this would be a decent choice for the T1's.
   
  Can anyone comment?


----------



## ax3kill3r

Would the DV 3322 suit the Seenheiser HD700 cans?


----------



## dxanex

ax3kill3r said:


> Would the DV 3322 suit the Seenheiser HD700 cans?


 

 Yes it does. I used a demo pair with my 3322 for the better part of a week and they sounded fantastic on it. Now I'm really itching to purchase an HD 700 now that prices have dropped on them.


----------



## ax3kill3r

dxanex said:


> Yes it does. I used a demo pair with my 3322 for the better part of a week and they sounded fantastic on it. Now I'm really itching to purchase an HD 700 now that prices have dropped on them.


 
 Thanks for the reply. I just missed out on buying one for a pretty good price. Dangit. I'll have to keep looking. I love my HD700's.


----------



## AS1

I bought this tube amp 5 years ago and never looked back. I no longer feel the need to upgrade.
 I used my HD595 for quite a while and now returned to my HD650. This differences are obvious. The HD650 is more refined while the HD595 is a bit looser but I love the in your face sound of the HD595.
  
 The HD650 did sound a bit boomy with my 3322. I used a combination of CV4010s and some Russian power tubes (aren't they always Russian?) right from the beginning.
 Today I tried the original Chinese driver tubes and to my shock and horror, these little Chinese bastards actually sound better than the CV4010s! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 The bass is tigher and better defined, the midrange is beautiful. Maybe just a bit lacking in the high end but I'm blown away! The sound stage is wide and deep and voices are pretty close up.
 I just checked the first post of this thread. Looks like my observations are very similar to what the OP heard.
  
 Maybe we discount the original tubes too soon? Or maybe my CV4010 are a bit ****ty.


----------



## AS1

After listening some more to the Chinese tubes, I really like the big soundstage and clarity but the mids do sometimes sound a bit tin canny.
 I now ordered two WE 403B tubes. They better be awesome.


----------



## Dogmatrix

I have found tube rolling in my 332s to yield very subtle results
 My favourite tube is the Mullard cv850 an early version of the cv4010
 We 403b also work well , really have not come across any tubes that give a bad result in this amp


----------



## AS1

Got my WE403B's today. First some comments about the Chinese tubes.
  
 My raving comments were actually based on my experience with the little Chinese signal tubes paired with Russian power tubes.
 Looks like those Chinese signal tubes are pretty good. When using all Chinese tubes it's still ok but you can hear something is not right. It's lacking in midrange body.
 So usually the signal tubes are the most important ones but in this case if you're going to swap either signal or power tubes then try different power tubes for best results.
  
*WE403B*
 I'm quite impressed with these ones. Instruments sound more real. The difference is small but it has a cumulative effect. Everything sounds better.
 Sound stage may be less deep than with Chinese tubes but top to bottom it's a very balanced tube. Voices are scaringly real. Love these tubes.
  
 Godkin, do you still have this amp?


----------



## dxanex

as1 said:


> Got my WE403B's today. First some comments about the Chinese tubes.
> 
> My raving comments were actually based on my experience with the little Chinese signal tubes paired with Russian power tubes.
> Looks like those Chinese signal tubes are pretty good. When using all Chinese tubes it's still ok but you can hear something is not right. It's lacking in midrange body.
> ...


 
  
 My stock Chinese tubes never sounded right, in fact there was always a faint buzzing sound coming from one of them.
  
 If you think the Western Electrics are good, you should try out the Tung-Sol 5654, they are still my favorite of all the tubes I've rolled (GE 5 Stars are a very close second) and sound fantastic with vocals. Best part is they are pretty cheap.


----------



## AS1

After more time with the WE403Bs I'm amazed with what these tubes did to my HD650. The HD595 is considered upfront and in your face, while the HD650 is more laid back and discrete. Dare I say veiled. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Well, my HD650 now sounds very intense and intimate. Details I hardly heard before are clearly better defined. Bass is so tight and right.
 The soundstage is definitely not as deep as before which I liked very much but I can hardly complain.
  
 I might try those Tung-Sols but it might take another 5 years before I'm ready.


----------



## 3083joe

Interesting, looks like it might be worth a look


----------

